# Nuovo utente e problemi vari

## zar Marco

Ciao ragazzi, so di fare una cosa che non posso, ma sono nuovo ed ho bisogno di capire, se potete aiutarmi. 

In pratica, provo ad aggiornare e mi da questo 

```
gentooBook martoo # emerge -DNu world 

!!! SYNC setting found in make.conf.

    This setting is Deprecated and no longer used.  Please ensure your 'sync-type' and 'sync-uri' are set correctly in /etc/portage/repos.conf/gentoo.conf

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

x11-libs/libxcb:0

  (x11-libs/libxcb-1.12:0/1.12::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (x11-libs/libxcb-1.11.1:0/1.11.1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/libxcb-1.9.1:0/1.11.1=[abi_x86_64(-)] required by (x11-libs/xcb-util-image-0.4.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                           ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                      

    (and 5 more with the same problem)

dev-qt/qtcore:5

  (dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1:5[icu] required by (kde-frameworks/kcoreaddons-5.23.0:5/5.23::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

                            ^^^                                                                                                                                

sys-libs/zlib:0

  (sys-libs/zlib-1.2.8-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (sys-libs/zlib-1.2.8-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=sys-libs/zlib-1.2.5.1-r2:0[minizip] required by (media-video/vlc-2.2.4:0/5-8::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

                                 ^^^^^^^                                                                                                                   

NOTE: Use the '--verbose-conflicts' option to display parents omitted above

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

!!! The ebuild selected to satisfy "media-video/ffmpeg:0=" has unmet requirements.

- media-video/ffmpeg-2.8.6::gentoo USE="X aac alsa bzip2 encode gpl hardcoded-tables iconv mp3 network opengl postproc sdl static-libs threads truetype vorbis x264 xcb xvid zlib -aacplus (-altivec) -amr -amrenc (-armv5te) (-armv6) (-armv6t2) (-armvfp) -bluray -bs2b -cdio -celt -cpudetection -debug -doc -examples -faac -fdk -flite -fontconfig -frei0r -fribidi -gme -gnutls -gsm -iec61883 -ieee1394 -jack -jpeg2k -ladspa -libass -libcaca (-libressl) -librtmp -libsoxr -libv4l -lzma (-mipsdspr1) (-mipsdspr2) (-mipsfpu) -modplug (-neon) -openal -openssl -opus -oss -pic -pulseaudio -quvi -samba -schroedinger -snappy -speex -ssh -test -theora -twolame -v4l -vaapi -vdpau -vpx -wavpack -webp -x265 -zvbi" ABI_X86="64 -32 -x32" CPU_FLAGS_X86="3dnow 3dnowext avx avx2 fma3 fma4 mmx mmxext sse sse2 sse3 sse4_2 ssse3 xop -sse4_1" FFTOOLS="aviocat cws2fws ffescape ffeval ffhash fourcc2pixfmt graph2dot ismindex pktdumper qt-faststart sidxindex trasher"

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    cpu_flags_x86_sse4_2? ( cpu_flags_x86_sse4_1 )

  The above constraints are a subset of the following complete expression:

    libv4l? ( v4l ) fftools_cws2fws? ( zlib ) test? ( encode ) postproc? ( gpl ) frei0r? ( gpl ) cdio? ( gpl ) samba? ( gpl ) zvbi? ( gpl ) encode? ( x264? ( gpl ) x265? ( gpl ) xvid? ( gpl ) X? ( !xcb? ( gpl ) ) ) cpu_flags_x86_avx2? ( cpu_flags_x86_avx ) cpu_flags_x86_fma4? ( cpu_flags_x86_avx ) cpu_flags_x86_fma3? ( cpu_flags_x86_avx ) cpu_flags_x86_xop? ( cpu_flags_x86_avx ) cpu_flags_x86_avx? ( cpu_flags_x86_sse4_2 ) cpu_flags_x86_sse4_2? ( cpu_flags_x86_sse4_1 ) cpu_flags_x86_sse4_1? ( cpu_flags_x86_ssse3 ) cpu_flags_x86_ssse3? ( cpu_flags_x86_sse3 ) cpu_flags_x86_sse3? ( cpu_flags_x86_sse2 ) cpu_flags_x86_sse2? ( cpu_flags_x86_sse ) cpu_flags_x86_sse? ( cpu_flags_x86_mmxext ) cpu_flags_x86_mmxext? ( cpu_flags_x86_mmx ) cpu_flags_x86_3dnowext? ( cpu_flags_x86_3dnow ) cpu_flags_x86_3dnow? ( cpu_flags_x86_mmx )

(dependency required by "media-video/vlc-2.2.4::gentoo[-libav,swscale]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "media-libs/phonon-vlc-0.9.0::gentoo" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "media-libs/phonon-4.9.0::gentoo[vlc]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-frameworks/knotifications-5.23.0::gentoo" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-frameworks/kwallet-5.23.0::gentoo" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-frameworks/kio-5.23.0::gentoo[kwallet]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-plasma/kactivitymanagerd-5.6.5::gentoo" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-base/kactivities-4.13.3-r2::gentoo" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-apps/plasma-runtime-16.04.3::gentoo" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "x11-misc/lightdm-kde-0.3.2.1-r1::gentoo" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "x11-misc/lightdm-1.16.7::gentoo[kde]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

gentooBook martoo # 

```

Cosa significa di preciso? 

Scusate in futuro proverò a non far più questi post

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Allora hai diversi messaggi di conflitto/errore, quindi analizziamoli uno per volta.

Problema 1

```
!!! SYNC setting found in make.conf. 
```

Nel tuo make.conf hai ancora la variabile SYNC che e' deprecata in favore di /etc/portage/repos.conf/gentoo.conf (qui la guida per la configurazione)

 Problema 2 

```
dev-qt/qtcore:5 

  (dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by 

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot) 

  (dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo, installed) pulled in by 

    >=dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1:5[icu] required by (kde-frameworks/kcoreaddons-5.23.0:5/5.23::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) 
```

al pacchetto qtcore manca la use flag icu, per risolvere il problema:

```
# echo ">=dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1 icu" >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

 Problema 3

```
sys-libs/zlib:0 

  (sys-libs/zlib-1.2.8-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by 

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot) 

  (sys-libs/zlib-1.2.8-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by 

    >=sys-libs/zlib-1.2.5.1-r2:0[minizip] required by (media-video/vlc-2.2.4:0/5-8::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) 
```

come il secondo problema, al pacchetto zlib manca la use flag minizip, per risolvere il problema:

```
# echo ">=sys-libs/zlib-1.2.5.1-r2 minizip" >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

Problema 4

```
  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied: 

    cpu_flags_x86_sse4_2? ( cpu_flags_x86_sse4_1 ) 
```

Qua dice che la cpu flag sse4_2 non puo' esistere senza sse4_1, quindi per risolvere edita il make.conf e alla variabile CPU_FLAGS_X86 aggiungi anche sse4_1

Problema 5

```
x11-libs/libxcb:0 

  (x11-libs/libxcb-1.12:0/1.12::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by 

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot) 

  (x11-libs/libxcb-1.11.1:0/1.11.1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by 

    >=x11-libs/libxcb-1.9.1:0/1.11.1=[abi_x86_64(-)] required by (x11-libs/xcb-util-image-0.4.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) 

                           ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                      

    (and 5 more with the same problem) 
```

Per questo prima dell'update prova a lanciare emerge -1av libxcb xcb-util-image ... dove i puntini significano tutti i 5 pacchetti che fanno conflitto, per vederli tutti devi lanciare emerge -DNu @world --verbose-conflicts

----------

## zar Marco

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Allora hai diversi messaggi di conflitto/errore, quindi analizziamoli uno per volta.
> 
> Problema 1
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Grazie mille, molto esaustivo, domattina provo e leggo bene il tutto, così da non aver più questi probli

----------

## zar Marco

Allora sono riuscito a risolvere i problemi dall'uno al quattro, ma non riesco a risolvere il 5, e per tutti i pacchetti in cui c'è scritto "dependency required" come faccio? 

Un'altra curiosità, io ho in i3 2,3 Ghz con 8 gb di ram e 8 di swap, se aumentassi quest'ultima riuscirei a far velocizzare la compilazione  o non cambierebbe niente? Potrei anche triplicarla volendo

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> Allora sono riuscito a risolvere i problemi dall'uno al quattro, ma non riesco a risolvere il 5, e per tutti i pacchetti in cui c'è scritto "dependency required" come faccio? 

 

Cosa ti da il comando

```
# emerge -1av libxcb xcb-util-image ...
```

mettendo tutte le dipendenze al posto dei puntini?

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> Un'altra curiosità, io ho in i3 2,3 Ghz con 8 gb di ram e 8 di swap, se aumentassi quest'ultima riuscirei a far velocizzare la compilazione  o non cambierebbe niente? Potrei anche triplicarla volendo

 

Non cambierebbe la velocita', fin che puo' usa la ram per compilare poi passa alla swap. Aumentare la swap al massimo serve per riuscire a compilare programmi grossi (es: libreoffice), se la compilazione va in crash con l'errore internal compiler error: Killed (program cc1plus) .

----------

## zar Marco

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *zar Marco wrote:*   Allora sono riuscito a risolvere i problemi dall'uno al quattro, ma non riesco a risolvere il 5, e per tutti i pacchetti in cui c'è scritto "dependency required" come faccio?  
> 
> Cosa ti da il comando
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Mi diceva invalid package arg, e di verificare gli ebuilds, ma ora non ricordo di preciso, domani riprovo e posto direttamente il risultato 

Riguardo alla swap quindi sarebbe comunque meglio insomma

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> Mi diceva invalid package arg, e di verificare gli ebuilds, ma ora non ricordo di preciso, domani riprovo e posto direttamente il risultato

 

Posta il comando che dai e il risultato.

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> Riguardo alla swap quindi sarebbe comunque meglio insomma

 

Direi di no anche perche' puoi creare una swap temporanea quando e se servira' (qui trovi come creare una swap temporanea).

----------

## zar Marco

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *zar Marco wrote:*   Mi diceva invalid package arg, e di verificare gli ebuilds, ma ora non ricordo di preciso, domani riprovo e posto direttamente il risultato 
> 
> Posta il comando che dai e il risultato.
> 
>  *zar Marco wrote:*   Riguardo alla swap quindi sarebbe comunque meglio insomma 
> ...

 

OK, grazie di tutto, domani se non risolvo posto il comando

----------

## sabayonino

ciao.

prova a far decidere portage cosa vuole per completezza con l'opzione --autounmask-write

(vedi man di emerge)

```
# emerge --autounmask-write libxcb
```

lui si calcola eventuali flags e/o dipendenze da metter sul piatto e poi ti propone la modifica di eventuali file di cnfigurazione relativi a .use e/o .keywords)

e ti propone la loro modifica con il comando 

```
# etc-update 
```

(ripsondendo -5 confermi le modifiche dei files , con -9 le rifiuti , genericamente sono le opzioni più utilizzate tra le 3-4 proposte)

puoi riassumere il comando completo con

```
# emerge --autounmask-write libxcb || etc-update
```

se non ci sono conflitti complessi , portage si arrangia da solo a risolvere i conflitti con le dipendenze o le USE richieste per il pacchetto o i pacchetti se ce ne sono più di uno)

----------

## zar Marco

 *sabayonino wrote:*   

> ciao.
> 
> prova a far decidere portage cosa vuole per completezza con l'opzione --autounmask-write
> 
> (vedi man di emerge)
> ...

 

OK grazie mille, domani spero di risolvere

----------

## zar Marco

Ok, ricapitoliamo dando un aggiornamento mi restituisce questo 

```
gentooBook martoo # emerge -DNu @world --verbose-conflicts

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] app-arch/lz4-0_p131  USE="{-test} -valgrind" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)"

[ebuild     U  ] sys-libs/cracklib-2.9.6-r1 [2.9.6]

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libbsd-0.8.2  USE="static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)"

[ebuild   R    ] app-arch/unzip-6.0_p20  USE="-natspec*"

[ebuild     U  ] x11-proto/xproto-7.0.29 [7.0.28]

[ebuild     U  ] x11-proto/inputproto-2.3.2 [2.3.1]

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/pixman-0.34.0 [0.32.8] CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmxext* ssse3*"

[ebuild     U  ] x11-proto/videoproto-2.3.3 [2.3.2]

[ebuild     U  ] net-misc/curl-7.50.3 [7.50.2]

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.1.2-r1 [1.1.2]

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/libxkbcommon-0.6.0 [0.5.0]

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/libXfixes-5.0.2 [5.0.1]

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/libXi-1.7.6 [1.7.5]

[ebuild     U  ] x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.3.1 [1.3.0]

[ebuild     U  ] x11-apps/xrandr-1.5.0 [1.4.3]

[ebuild   R    ] x11-apps/xdpyinfo-1.3.2  USE="-xinerama*"

[ebuild   R    ] x11-misc/dmenu-4.6  USE="-xinerama*"

[ebuild  NS    ] dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.6-r4 [5.6.1] USE="accessibility cups exceptions glib mng qt3support tiff xv (-aqua) -debug -egl -gtkstyle -nas -nis -pch -trace -xinerama" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)"

[ebuild  N     ] dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.6-r1  USE="exceptions qt3support sqlite (-aqua) -debug -freetds -mysql -oci8 -odbc -pch -postgres" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)"

[ebuild  N     ] dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.6-r1  USE="accessibility exceptions (-aqua) -debug -pch" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)"

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/xcb-util-cursor-0.1.3-r1 [0.1.2]

[ebuild  NS    ] dev-qt/qtscript-5.6.1 [4.8.6-r2] USE="jit -debug -scripttools {-test}"

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/libevdev-1.5.2 [1.4.4]

[ebuild     U  ] x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-2.17 [2.16]

[ebuild   R    ] net-libs/glib-networking-2.46.1  USE="-gnome*"

[ebuild  N     ] dev-qt/qtx11extras-5.6.1  USE="-debug {-test}"

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/extra-cmake-modules-5.23.0  USE="-doc {-test}"

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kf-env-3

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kcoreaddons-5.23.0  USE="-debug (-fam) -nls {-test}"

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kwidgetsaddons-5.23.0  USE="-debug -nls {-test}"

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/ki18n-5.23.0  USE="-debug {-test}" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7 -python3_4 (-python3_5)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4 (-python3_5)"

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kwindowsystem-5.23.0  USE="X -debug -nls {-test}"

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kconfig-5.23.0  USE="-debug -nls {-test}"

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/karchive-5.23.0-r1  USE="bzip2 lzma -debug {-test}"

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kitemviews-5.23.0  USE="-debug -nls {-test}"

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kguiaddons-5.23.0  USE="-debug {-test}"

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kcodecs-5.23.0  USE="-debug -nls {-test}"

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kcrash-5.23.0  USE="X -debug -nls {-test}"

[ebuild  NS    ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.5-r1 [4.1.2-r6, 4.2-r2, 4.3-r1, 4.4-r2]

[ebuild   R    ] media-gfx/feh-2.9.3  USE="-xinerama*"

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kdoctools-5.23.0  USE="-debug {-test}"

[ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/systemd-226-r2  USE="acl kdbus kmod lz4 pam policykit seccomp ssl (-apparmor) -audit -cryptsetup -curl -elfutils -gcrypt -gnuefi -http -idn -importd -lzma -nat -qrcode (-selinux) -sysv-utils {-test} -vanilla -xkb" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)"

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/dbus-1.10.8-r1  USE="systemd*"

[ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration-6

[ebuild  NS    ] dev-qt/qtdbus-4.8.6-r1 [5.6.1] USE="exceptions (-aqua) -debug -pch" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)"

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kdbusaddons-5.23.0  USE="X -debug -nls {-test}"

[ebuild  N     ] sys-fs/udev-225-r1  USE="acl kmod static-libs (-selinux)" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)"

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/gtk+-3.18.9  USE="-xinerama*"

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.30  USE="-xinerama*"

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/libcanberra-0.30-r5  USE="-gnome*"

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/notification-daemon-0  USE="-gnome*"

[ebuild   R    ] x11-terms/terminator-0.97-r1  USE="-debug*"

[ebuild   R    ] sys-auth/polkit-0.113  USE="kde*"

[ebuild  N     ] sys-auth/polkit-qt-0.112.0-r1  USE="qt4 qt5 -debug -examples"

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/openrc-0.21.7 [0.21.3]

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kauth-5.23.0-r1  USE="policykit -debug -nls {-test}"

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kconfigwidgets-5.23.0  USE="man -debug {-test}"

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kiconthemes-5.23.0  USE="-debug {-test}"

[ebuild  N     ] kde-plasma/polkit-kde-agent-5.6.5  USE="-debug"

[ebuild   R    ] gnome-base/gvfs-1.26.3  USE="gtk*"

[blocks B      ] sys-fs/udev ("sys-fs/udev" is blocking sys-apps/systemd-226-r2)

[blocks B      ] sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration ("sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration" is blocking sys-fs/udev-225-r1)

[blocks B      ] sys-fs/udev ("sys-fs/udev" is blocking sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration-6)

[blocks B      ] sys-apps/systemd ("sys-apps/systemd" is blocking sys-fs/udev-225-r1)

 

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

 

  (sys-fs/udev-225-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=sys-fs/udev-208-r1:0/0[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?,static-libs?] (>=sys-fs/udev-208-r1:0/0[abi_x86_64(-),static-libs]) required by (virtual/libudev-215-r1:0/1::gentoo, installed)

    >=sys-fs/udev-208-r1 required by (virtual/udev-215:0/0::gentoo, installed)

 

  (sys-apps/systemd-226-r2:0/2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=sys-apps/systemd-207 required by (sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration-6:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    sys-apps/systemd:0= required by (sys-apps/dbus-1.10.8-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 

 

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

 

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:X86/Working/Portage#Blocked_packages

RAW Paste Data

```

E guardando tramite eix ai due pacchetti che bloccano

```
martoo@gentooBook ~ $ sudo eix systemd

Password:

* dev-python/python-systemd

     Available versions:  230 ~231 {test PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 python3_4 python3_5"}

     Homepage:            https://github.com/systemd/python-systemd

     Description:         Python module for native access to the systemd facilities

 

* kde-misc/systemd-kcm

     Available versions:  

     (4)    ~0.7.0

     (5)    ~1.2.1

       {aqua debug}

     Homepage:            https://projects.kde.org/projects/playground/sysadmin/systemd-kcm

     Description:         Plasma control module for systemd

 

* sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration

     Available versions:  2 4 ~5 6 **9999

     Homepage:            https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Project:Systemd

     Description:         systemd integration files for Gentoo

 

* sys-apps/systemd

     Available versions:  218-r5(0/2) 226-r2(0/2) ~228-r1(0/2) ~229(0/2) ~230-r2(0/2) ~231(0/2) **9999(0/2) {acl apparmor audit cryptsetup curl doc elfutils (+)gcrypt gnuefi gudev http idn importd introspection (+)kdbus +kmod +lz4 lzma nat pam policykit python qrcode +seccomp selinux ssl sysv-utils terminal test vanilla xkb ABI_MIPS="n32 n64 o32" ABI_PPC="32 64" ABI_S390="32 64" ABI_X86="32 64 x32" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7 python3_3 python3_4" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 python3_4"}

     Homepage:            https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd

     Description:         System and service manager for Linux

 

* sys-apps/systemd-readahead

     Available versions:  216

     Homepage:            https://dev.gentoo.org/~pacho/systemd-readahead.html

     Description:         Split of readahead systemd implementation

 

* sys-apps/systemd-sysv-utils

     Available versions:  ~208 ~212 215 ~216 ~217

     Homepage:            https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd

     Description:         sysvinit compatibility symlinks and manpages

 

* sys-boot/systemd-boot

     Available versions:  ~231

     Homepage:            https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/systemd-boot/

     Description:         UEFI boot manager from systemd (formerly gummiboot)

 

* sys-devel/systemd-m4

     Available versions:  **9999

     Homepage:            https://bitbucket.org/mgorny/systemd-m4/

     Description:         autoconf macros for packages using systemd

 

* sys-process/systemd-cron

     Available versions:  ~1.5.3 ~1.5.4 {cron-boot etc-crontab-systemd minutely setgid yearly PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="pypy3 python3_3 python3_4" PYTHON_TARGETS="pypy3 python3_3 python3_4"}

     Homepage:            https://github.com/systemd-cron/systemd-cron/

     Description:         systemd units to create timers for cron directories and crontab

 

Found 9 matches

martoo@gentooBook ~ $ sudo eix udev

* app-text/uudeview

     Available versions:  0.5.20-r1 ~0.5.20-r2 {tk}

     Homepage:            http://www.fpx.de/fp/Software/UUDeview/

     Description:         uu, xx, base64, binhex decoder

 

* app-vim/udev-syntax

     Available versions:  20051016-r1

     Homepage:            http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=1381

     Description:         vim plugin: syntax highlighting for udev rules files

 

* dev-dotnet/gudev-sharp

     Available versions:  0.1

     Homepage:            https://launchpad.net/gudev-sharp

     Description:         GUDEV API C# binding

 

[I] dev-libs/libgudev

     Available versions:  230(0/0) ~230-r1(0/0) {debug introspection static-libs ABI_MIPS="n32 n64 o32" ABI_PPC="32 64" ABI_S390="32 64" ABI_X86="32 64 x32"}

     Installed versions:  230(14:27:48 14/09/2016)(introspection static-libs -debug ABI_MIPS="-n32 -n64 -o32" ABI_PPC="-32 -64" ABI_S390="-32 -64" ABI_X86="64 -32 -x32")

     Homepage:            https://wiki.gnome.org/Projects/libgudev

     Description:         GObject bindings for libudev

 

* dev-python/python-gudev

     Available versions:  147.2-r1 {PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7"}

     Homepage:            https://github.com/nzjrs/python-gudev

     Description:         Python binding to the GUDev udev helper library

 

* dev-python/pyudev

     Available versions:  0.16.1-r1 ~0.19.0 ~0.20.0 {pygobject pyqt4 pyside test PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 python3_4 python3_5"}

     Homepage:            http://pyudev.readthedocs.org https://github.com/pyudev/pyudev

     Description:         Python binding to libudev

 

* sys-apps/udevil

     Available versions:  0.4.4-r1

     Homepage:            https://ignorantguru.github.com/udevil/

     Description:         mount and unmount removable devices without a password

 

* sys-fs/eudev

     Available versions:  1.9-r2 1.10-r2 3.1.2 3.1.5 ~3.2 **4.9999 **9999 {+blkid doc efi gudev +hwdb introspection +keymap +kmod +modutils +openrc (+)rule-generator selinux smack static-libs test ABI_MIPS="n32 n64 o32" ABI_PPC="32 64" ABI_S390="32 64" ABI_X86="32 64 x32"}

     Homepage:            https://github.com/gentoo/eudev

     Description:         Linux dynamic and persistent device naming support (aka userspace devfs)

 

* sys-fs/udev

     Available versions:  216^t 225-r1^t ~228^t ~229-r2^t ~230-r1^t **9999^t {acl doc +firmware-loader gudev introspection +kmod selinux static-libs ABI_MIPS="n32 n64 o32" ABI_PPC="32 64" ABI_S390="32 64" ABI_X86="32 64 x32"}

     Homepage:            https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd

     Description:         Linux dynamic and persistent device naming support (aka userspace devfs)

 

[I] sys-fs/udev-init-scripts

     Available versions:  27^t [M]~29^t ~30^t ~31^t **9999^t

     Installed versions:  27^t(07:39:13 08/09/2016)

     Homepage:            https://www.gentoo.org

     Description:         udev startup scripts for openrc

 

* sys-libs/libudev-compat

     Available versions:  ~186 {ABI_MIPS="n32 n64 o32" ABI_PPC="32 64" ABI_S390="32 64" ABI_X86="32 64 x32"}

     Homepage:            http://gentoo.org/

     Description:         Wrapper around libudev.so.1 for packages needing the old libudev.so.0

 

[I] virtual/libgudev

     Available versions:  215-r1(0/0) 215-r2(0/0) 215-r3(0/0) 230(0/0) {introspection static-libs systemd ABI_MIPS="n32 n64 o32" ABI_PPC="32 64" ABI_S390="32 64" ABI_X86="32 64 x32"}

     Installed versions:  230(14:27:59 14/09/2016)(introspection static-libs ABI_MIPS="-n32 -n64 -o32" ABI_PPC="-32 -64" ABI_S390="-32 -64" ABI_X86="64 -32 -x32")

     Description:         Virtual for libgudev providers

 

[I] virtual/libudev

     Available versions:  215-r1(0/1) {static-libs systemd ABI_MIPS="n32 n64 o32" ABI_PPC="32 64" ABI_S390="32 64" ABI_X86="32 64 x32"}

     Installed versions:  215-r1(14:26:39 14/09/2016)(static-libs -systemd ABI_MIPS="-n32 -n64 -o32" ABI_PPC="-32 -64" ABI_S390="-32 -64" ABI_X86="64 -32 -x32")

     Description:         Virtual for libudev providers

 

[I] virtual/udev

     Available versions:  215 ~217 {systemd}

     Installed versions:  215(16:53:45 17/09/2016)(-systemd)

     Description:         Virtual to select between different udev daemon providers

 

Found 14 matches
```

Io tolgo systemd, usando openrc, da USE in make.conf, ma se volessi installare kde, che ha bisogno di dbus che ha bisogno di systemd? Lo metto nelle variabili locali?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> Io tolgo systemd, usando openrc, da USE in make.conf, ma se volessi installare kde, che ha bisogno di dbus che ha bisogno di systemd? Lo metto nelle variabili locali?

 

No kde a differenza di gnome non ha bisogno di systemd, infatti dbus richiede systemd solo che ha la use flag systemd attiva.

Questo, se tu usi openrc, mi porta a pensare che hai messo un profilo sbagliato, cosa ti riporta il comando 

```
# eselect profile list
```

----------

## zar Marco

Attualmente ho xfce perché non riuscivo ad installare kde, come profilo ho desktop, dbus l'avevo installato e messo in USE in previsione di kde. Ma quindi dbus funziona anche senza systemd? In tal caso lo eliminerei

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> Attualmente ho xfce perché non riuscivo ad installare kde, come profilo ho desktop, dbus l'avevo installato e messo in USE in previsione di kde. Ma quindi dbus funziona anche senza systemd? In tal caso lo eliminerei

 

Si dbus funziona senza systemd, io ce l'ho attivato. Non capisco perche' qualcuno vorrebbe systemd, hai attivato la use flag?

----------

## zar Marco

Sì, ora non mi ricordo cosa, specificamente me lo ha chiesto, ma non credevo desse tutti sti problemi

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> Sì, ora non mi ricordo cosa, specificamente me lo ha chiesto, ma non credevo desse tutti sti problemi

 

Cmq se hai OpenRC non puoi attivare quella use flag. Systemd e OpenRC non possono coesistere.

----------

## zar Marco

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *zar Marco wrote:*   Sì, ora non mi ricordo cosa, specificamente me lo ha chiesto, ma non credevo desse tutti sti problemi 
> 
> Cmq se hai OpenRC non puoi attivare quella use flag. Systemd e OpenRC non possono coesistere.

 

OK perfetto allora lo tolgo

----------

## zar Marco

ok, ieri sera ho spento il notebook, oggi lo riaccendo ma all'arrivo del dm (sddm) non vanno ne mouse ne tastiera, quindi non riesco ne ad accedere ne ad andare in modalità tty. Posso fare qualcosa?  :Embarassed: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> ok, ieri sera ho spento il notebook, oggi lo riaccendo ma all'arrivo del dm (sddm) non vanno ne mouse ne tastiera, quindi non riesco ne ad accedere ne ad andare in modalità tty. Posso fare qualcosa? 

 

Sì puoi usare il cd di installazione montare le varie partizioni che hai creato per gentoo (attenzione solo montare non ricreare il file system se non perdi tutto) e fare il chroot .

Una volta che sei nel chroot (quindi come se fossi sulla tua gentoo) posta un emerge --info, perche' non riesco a capire perche' non hai installato eudev (possibile causa del tuo problema)

----------

## zar Marco

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *zar Marco wrote:*   ok, ieri sera ho spento il notebook, oggi lo riaccendo ma all'arrivo del dm (sddm) non vanno ne mouse ne tastiera, quindi non riesco ne ad accedere ne ad andare in modalità tty. Posso fare qualcosa?  
> 
> Sì puoi usare il cd di installazione montare le varie partizioni che hai creato per gentoo (attenzione solo montare non ricreare il file system se non perdi tutto) e fare il chroot .
> 
> Una volta che sei nel chroot (quindi come se fossi sulla tua gentoo) posta un emerge --info, perche' non riesco a capire perche' non hai installato eudev (possibile causa del tuo problema)

 

Alla fine sono entrato in chroot, ho riabilitato lightdm e reinstallato eudev, quest'ultimo era stata l'ultima operazione fatta ieri, può essere la causa del blocco?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> Alla fine sono entrato in chroot, ho riabilitato lightdm e reinstallato eudev, quest'ultimo era stata l'ultima operazione fatta ieri, può essere la causa del blocco?

 

Ma l'hai eliminato te eudev?

----------

## zar Marco

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *zar Marco wrote:*   Alla fine sono entrato in chroot, ho riabilitato lightdm e reinstallato eudev, quest'ultimo era stata l'ultima operazione fatta ieri, può essere la causa del blocco? 
> 
> Ma l'hai eliminato te eudev?

 

Sì perché mi era stato consigliato visti i blocchi in aggiornamento di eudev e systemd visto che ho anche udev installato. Ora sto eliminando systemd visto che sto utilizzando openrc

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> Sì perché mi era stato consigliato visti i blocchi in aggiornamento di eudev e systemd visto che ho anche udev installato. Ora sto eliminando systemd visto che sto utilizzando openrc

 

No i blocchi in realta' dicevano udev non eudev. eudev (necessario per openrc) e' il fork di udev fatto da gentoo perche' systemd lo ha integrato e non era piu' disponibile. 

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> può essere la causa del blocco?

 

Sì

Visto che usi openrc puoi mettere in /etc/portage/package.mask le seguenti linee

```
sys-apps/systemd

sys-fs/udev
```

Per finire non sarebbe male, per i post con i problemi che hai avuto, se li editi e dici come hai risolto cosi' da essere utili anche ad altre persone  :Very Happy:  .

----------

## zar Marco

Dove non specificato non ho aggiunto niente perché ho risolto seguendo i consigli.

Scusa la domanda banale ma package.mask è una directory. Io ho aggiunto quei due pacchetti creandoci un file dentro chiamandolo systemd, va bene? Chiedo perché dentro alla directory esistevano già libtool openrc e perl come file

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> Scusa la domanda banale ma package.mask è una directory. Io ho aggiunto quei due pacchetti creandoci un file dentro chiamandolo systemd, va bene? 

 

Si tutti i /etc/portage/package.<qualcosa> possono essere o file o directory. Visto che la tua e' una directory la tua procedura e' corretta.

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> Chiedo perché dentro alla directory esistevano già libtool openrc e perl come file

 

Probabilmente e' stata l'opzione --autounmask di emerge a crearli. Comunque mi piace poco vedere un file come openrc in questa directory.

Potresti postare l'output di cat /etc/portage/package.mask/*?

----------

## zar Marco

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Visto che usi openrc puoi mettere in /etc/portage/package.mask le seguenti linee
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ciao, ho inserito quel codice, ora alla ricerca di aggiornamenti mi dice così 

```
gentooBook martoo # emerge -DNu @world --verbose-conflicts

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] app-arch/lz4-0_p131  USE="{-test} -valgrind" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libbsd-0.8.2  USE="static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-libs/cracklib-2.9.6-r1 [2.9.6]

[ebuild   R    ] app-arch/unzip-6.0_p20  USE="-natspec*" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/libmng-2.0.2-r1  USE="lcms static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild     U  ] x11-proto/xproto-7.0.29 [7.0.28]

[ebuild     U  ] x11-proto/inputproto-2.3.2 [2.3.1]

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/pixman-0.34.0 [0.32.8] CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmxext* ssse3*" 

[ebuild     U  ] x11-proto/videoproto-2.3.3 [2.3.2]

[ebuild     U  ] net-misc/curl-7.50.3 [7.50.2]

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.1.2-r1 [1.1.2]

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/libxkbcommon-0.6.0 [0.5.0]

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/libXfixes-5.0.2 [5.0.1]

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/libXi-1.7.6 [1.7.5]

[ebuild     U  ] x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.3.1 [1.3.0]

[ebuild     U  ] x11-apps/xrandr-1.5.0 [1.4.3]

[ebuild   R    ] x11-apps/xdpyinfo-1.3.2  USE="-xinerama*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-misc/dmenu-4.6  USE="-xinerama*" 

[ebuild  NS    ] dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6-r2 [5.6.1] USE="exceptions glib iconv qt3support ssl (-aqua) -debug -icu -pch" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-qt/qttranslations-4.8.6-r1  ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.6-r2  USE="exceptions jit (-aqua) -debug -pch" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-eselect/eselect-qtgraphicssystem-1.1.1 

[ebuild  NS    ] dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.6-r4 [5.6.1] USE="accessibility cups exceptions glib mng qt3support tiff xv (-aqua) -debug -egl -gtkstyle -nas -nis -pch -trace -xinerama" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild     U  ] app-shells/bash-4.3_p46-r1 [4.3_p42-r1]

[ebuild  N     ] dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.6-r1  USE="exceptions qt3support sqlite (-aqua) -debug -freetds -mysql -oci8 -odbc -pch -postgres" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.6-r1  USE="accessibility exceptions (-aqua) -debug -pch" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/xcb-util-cursor-0.1.3-r1 [0.1.2]

[ebuild  N     ] dev-qt/qtscript-5.6.1  USE="jit -debug -scripttools {-test}" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/libevdev-1.5.2 [1.4.4]

[ebuild     U  ] x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-2.17 [2.16]

[ebuild   R    ] net-libs/glib-networking-2.46.1  USE="-gnome*" 

[ebuild  NS    ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.5-r1 [4.1.2-r6, 4.2-r2, 4.3-r1, 4.4-r2]

[ebuild   R    ] media-gfx/feh-2.9.3  USE="-xinerama*" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kf-env-3 

[ebuild  N    #] sys-apps/systemd-226-r2  USE="acl kdbus kmod lz4 pam policykit seccomp ssl (-apparmor) -audit -cryptsetup -curl -elfutils -gcrypt -gnuefi -http -idn -importd -lzma -nat -qrcode (-selinux) -sysv-utils {-test} -vanilla -xkb" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/dbus-1.10.8-r1  USE="systemd*" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration-6 

[ebuild  NS    ] dev-qt/qtdbus-4.8.6-r1 [5.6.1] USE="exceptions (-aqua) -debug -pch" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-qt/qtx11extras-5.6.1  USE="-debug {-test}" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kcoreaddons-5.23.0  USE="-debug (-fam) -nls {-test}" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kwidgetsaddons-5.23.0  USE="-debug -nls {-test}" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/ki18n-5.23.0  USE="-debug {-test}" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7 -python3_4 (-python3_5)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4 (-python3_5)" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kwindowsystem-5.23.0  USE="X -debug -nls {-test}" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kconfig-5.23.0  USE="-debug -nls {-test}" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/karchive-5.23.0-r1  USE="bzip2 lzma -debug {-test}" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kdbusaddons-5.23.0  USE="X -debug -nls {-test}" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kitemviews-5.23.0  USE="-debug -nls {-test}" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kguiaddons-5.23.0  USE="-debug {-test}" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kcodecs-5.23.0  USE="-debug -nls {-test}" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kcrash-5.23.0  USE="X -debug -nls {-test}" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kdoctools-5.23.0  USE="-debug {-test}" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/gtk+-3.18.9  USE="-xinerama*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.30  USE="-xinerama*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/libcanberra-0.30-r5  USE="-gnome*" 

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/notification-daemon-0  USE="-gnome*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-terms/terminator-0.97-r1  USE="-debug*" 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-auth/polkit-0.113  USE="kde*" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-auth/polkit-qt-0.112.0-r1  USE="qt4 qt5 -debug -examples" 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/openrc-0.21.7 [0.21.3]

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kauth-5.23.0-r1  USE="policykit -debug -nls {-test}" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kconfigwidgets-5.23.0  USE="man -debug {-test}" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kiconthemes-5.23.0  USE="-debug {-test}" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-plasma/polkit-kde-agent-5.6.5  USE="-debug" 

[blocks B      ] sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration ("sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration" is blocking sys-fs/eudev-3.1.5)

[blocks B      ] sys-fs/eudev ("sys-fs/eudev" is blocking sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration-6)

[blocks B      ] sys-fs/eudev ("sys-fs/eudev" is blocking sys-apps/systemd-226-r2)

[blocks B      ] sys-apps/systemd ("sys-apps/systemd" is blocking sys-fs/eudev-3.1.5)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (sys-fs/eudev-3.1.5:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=sys-fs/eudev-1.3 required by (virtual/udev-215:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=sys-fs/eudev-1.3:0/0[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?,static-libs?] (>=sys-fs/eudev-1.3:0/0[abi_x86_64(-),static-libs]) required by (virtual/libudev-215-r1:0/1::gentoo, installed)

    sys-fs/eudev required by @selected

  (sys-apps/systemd-226-r2:0/2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=sys-apps/systemd-207 required by (sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration-6:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    sys-apps/systemd:0= required by (sys-apps/dbus-1.10.8-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:X86/Working/Portage#Blocked_packages

The following mask changes are necessary to proceed:

 (see "package.unmask" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

# required by sys-apps/dbus-1.10.8-r1::gentoo[systemd]

# required by dev-qt/qtdbus-4.8.6-r1::gentoo

# required by sys-auth/polkit-qt-0.112.0-r1::gentoo[qt4]

# required by kde-frameworks/kauth-5.23.0-r1::gentoo[policykit]

# required by kde-frameworks/kconfigwidgets-5.23.0::gentoo

# required by kde-frameworks/kiconthemes-5.23.0::gentoo

# required by kde-plasma/polkit-kde-agent-5.6.5::gentoo

# required by sys-auth/polkit-0.113::gentoo[kde]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

# /etc/portage/package.mask/systemd:

=sys-apps/systemd-226-r2

NOTE: The --autounmask-keep-masks option will prevent emerge

      from creating package.unmask or ** keyword changes.

Use --autounmask-write to write changes to config files (honoring

CONFIG_PROTECT). Carefully examine the list of proposed changes,

paying special attention to mask or keyword changes that may expose

experimental or unstable packages.

```

sempre i soliti pacchetti bloccati ed in più problemi con il blocco che gli ho dato a systemd

----------

## zar Marco

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *zar Marco wrote:*   Scusa la domanda banale ma package.mask è una directory. Io ho aggiunto quei due pacchetti creandoci un file dentro chiamandolo systemd, va bene?  
> 
> Si tutti i /etc/portage/package.<qualcosa> possono essere o file o directory. Visto che la tua e' una directory la tua procedura e' corretta.
> 
>  *zar Marco wrote:*   Chiedo perché dentro alla directory esistevano già libtool openrc e perl come file 
> ...

 

questo è l'output 

```
martoo@gentooBook /etc/portage/package.mask $ cat /etc/portage/package.mask/*

<sys-devel/libtool-2.4.3-r2

<sys-apps/openrc-0.13.0

<sys-process/procps-3.3.9-r2

<dev-lang/perl-5.18.0

#sys-apps/systemd

#sys-fs/udev

```

Last edited by zar Marco on Thu Sep 22, 2016 9:31 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Posta un sia emerge --info sia emerge -DNut @world --verbose-conflicts

----------

## zar Marco

Allora emerge --info

```
gentooBook martoo # emerge --info

Portage 2.2.28 (python 2.7.10-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop, gcc-4.9.3, glibc-2.22-r4, 4.4.6-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.4.6-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i3_CPU_M_330_@_2.13GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     8016460 total,   3718208 free

KiB Swap:    8388604 total,   8388604 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Thu, 22 Sep 2016 08:45:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p42-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.25.1 p1.1) 2.25.1

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p42-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.22.2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.10-r1::gentoo, 3.4.3-r1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.5.2-r1::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.21.3::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.14.1::gentoo, 1.15::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.25.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.9.3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.1-r1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.3::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.22-r4::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync10.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/ http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/ http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ rsync://mirror.eu.oneandone.net/gentoo/ http://mirror.eu.oneandone.net/linux/distributions/gentoo/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo"

LANG="it_IT.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi actl alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode eudev example exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif glamor gpm gtk iconv introspection ipv6 jit jpeg kde lcms ldap libav libnotify mad mmx mmxext mng modules mozilla mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses networkmanager nmap nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf plasma png policykit ppds qt3support qt5 readline sdl seccomp session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification static-lib static-libs svg tcpd test tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower ursers usb vorbis wifi wpa_supplicant wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx sse sse2 sse3 3dnow 3dnowext avx avx2 fma3 fma4 mmxext sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3 xop" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="it" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby20 ruby21" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="amdgpu fbdev intel nouveau radeon radeonsi vesa dummy v4l" XFCE_PLUGINS="brightness clock trash" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

emerge -DNut @world --verbose-conflicts 

```
gentooBook martoo # emerge -DNut @world --verbose-conflicts

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies -... done!

Exiting on signal 2

gentooBook martoo # emerge -DNut @world --verbose-conflicts

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[nomerge       ] sys-auth/polkit-0.113  USE="kde*" 

[ebuild  N     ]  kde-plasma/polkit-kde-agent-5.6.5  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N     ]   kde-frameworks/kiconthemes-5.23.0  USE="-debug {-test}" 

[ebuild  N     ]    kde-frameworks/kconfigwidgets-5.23.0  USE="man -debug {-test}" 

[ebuild  N     ]     kde-frameworks/kauth-5.23.0-r1  USE="policykit -debug -nls {-test}" 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/openrc-0.21.7 [0.21.3]

[nomerge       ] kde-frameworks/kauth-5.23.0-r1  USE="policykit -debug -nls {-test}" 

[nomerge       ]  kde-plasma/polkit-kde-agent-5.6.5  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N     ]   sys-auth/polkit-qt-0.112.0-r1  USE="qt4 qt5 -debug -examples" 

[ebuild   R    ]    sys-auth/polkit-0.113  USE="kde*" 

[nomerge       ] gnome-extra/nm-applet-1.0.10 

[nomerge       ]  net-wireless/gnome-bluetooth-3.18.3 

[ebuild   R    ]   media-libs/libcanberra-0.30-r5  USE="-gnome*" 

[nomerge       ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.4-r2 

[ebuild     U  ]  x11-apps/xrandr-1.5.0 [1.4.3]

[ebuild   R    ]  x11-apps/xdpyinfo-1.3.2  USE="-xinerama*" 

[nomerge       ] net-misc/networkmanager-1.0.12-r1 

[nomerge       ]  net-libs/libsoup-2.52.2 

[ebuild   R    ]   net-libs/glib-networking-2.46.1  USE="-gnome*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-misc/dmenu-4.6  USE="-xinerama*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-terms/terminator-0.97-r1  USE="-debug*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-gfx/feh-2.9.3  USE="-xinerama*" 

[nomerge       ] gnome-extra/nm-applet-1.0.10 

[ebuild   R    ]  virtual/notification-daemon-0  USE="-gnome*" 

[nomerge       ] x11-wm/i3-4.10.4 

[ebuild     U  ]  x11-libs/xcb-util-cursor-0.1.3-r1 [0.1.2]

[nomerge       ] xfce-extra/xfce4-notifyd-0.2.4 

[ebuild   R    ]  x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.30  USE="-xinerama*" 

[nomerge       ] net-wireless/gnome-bluetooth-3.18.3 

[ebuild   R    ]  x11-libs/gtk+-3.18.9  USE="-xinerama*" 

[nomerge       ] kde-frameworks/kconfigwidgets-5.23.0  USE="man -debug {-test}" 

[ebuild  N     ]  kde-frameworks/kdoctools-5.23.0  USE="-debug {-test}" 

[ebuild  N     ]  kde-frameworks/kcodecs-5.23.0  USE="-debug -nls {-test}" 

[ebuild  N     ]  kde-frameworks/kguiaddons-5.23.0  USE="-debug {-test}" 

[nomerge       ] kde-frameworks/kiconthemes-5.23.0  USE="-debug {-test}" 

[ebuild  N     ]  kde-frameworks/kitemviews-5.23.0  USE="-debug -nls {-test}" 

[nomerge       ] kde-plasma/polkit-kde-agent-5.6.5  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N     ]  kde-frameworks/kdbusaddons-5.23.0  USE="X -debug -nls {-test}" 

[ebuild  N     ]  kde-frameworks/kcrash-5.23.0  USE="X -debug -nls {-test}" 

[nomerge       ] kde-frameworks/kdoctools-5.23.0  USE="-debug {-test}" 

[ebuild  N     ]  kde-frameworks/karchive-5.23.0-r1  USE="bzip2 lzma -debug {-test}" 

[nomerge       ] kde-frameworks/kiconthemes-5.23.0  USE="-debug {-test}" 

[ebuild  N     ]  kde-frameworks/kconfig-5.23.0  USE="-debug -nls {-test}" 

[nomerge       ] kde-frameworks/kcrash-5.23.0  USE="X -debug -nls {-test}" 

[ebuild  N     ]  kde-frameworks/kwindowsystem-5.23.0  USE="X -debug -nls {-test}" 

[nomerge       ] kde-frameworks/kiconthemes-5.23.0  USE="-debug {-test}" 

[ebuild  N     ]  kde-frameworks/ki18n-5.23.0  USE="-debug {-test}" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7 -python3_4 (-python3_5)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4 (-python3_5)" 

[ebuild  N     ]  kde-frameworks/kwidgetsaddons-5.23.0  USE="-debug -nls {-test}" 

[ebuild  N     ]  kde-frameworks/kcoreaddons-5.23.0  USE="-debug (-fam) -nls {-test}" 

[nomerge       ] kde-frameworks/kauth-5.23.0-r1  USE="policykit -debug -nls {-test}" 

[nomerge       ]  sys-auth/polkit-qt-0.112.0-r1  USE="qt4 qt5 -debug -examples" 

[ebuild  NS    ]   dev-qt/qtdbus-4.8.6-r1 [5.6.1] USE="exceptions (-aqua) -debug -pch" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[nomerge       ] kde-frameworks/kcrash-5.23.0  USE="X -debug -nls {-test}" 

[ebuild  N     ]  dev-qt/qtx11extras-5.6.1  USE="-debug {-test}" 

[nomerge       ] sys-apps/dbus-1.10.8-r1  USE="systemd*" 

[nomerge       ]  sys-apps/systemd-226-r2  USE="acl kdbus kmod lz4 pam policykit seccomp ssl (-apparmor) -audit -cryptsetup -curl -elfutils -gcrypt -gnuefi -http -idn -importd -lzma -nat -qrcode (-selinux) -sysv-utils {-test} -vanilla -xkb" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ]   sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration-6 

[ebuild   R    ]   sys-apps/dbus-1.10.8-r1  USE="systemd*" 

[ebuild  N     ]    sys-apps/systemd-226-r2  USE="acl kdbus kmod lz4 pam policykit seccomp ssl (-apparmor) -audit -cryptsetup -curl -elfutils -gcrypt -gnuefi -http -idn -importd -lzma -nat -qrcode (-selinux) -sysv-utils {-test} -vanilla -xkb" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  NS    ]     app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.5-r1 [4.1.2-r6, 4.2-r2, 4.3-r1, 4.4-r2]

[nomerge       ] kde-plasma/polkit-kde-agent-5.6.5  USE="-debug" 

[nomerge       ]  kde-frameworks/ki18n-5.23.0  USE="-debug {-test}" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7 -python3_4 (-python3_5)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4 (-python3_5)" 

[ebuild  N     ]   kde-frameworks/kf-env-3 

[nomerge       ] x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.18-r1 

[nomerge       ]  x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.10.3 

[ebuild     U  ]   dev-libs/libevdev-1.5.2 [1.4.4]

[nomerge       ] x11-apps/setxkbmap-1.3.1 

[ebuild     U  ]  x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-2.17 [2.16]

[nomerge       ] kde-frameworks/kconfigwidgets-5.23.0  USE="man -debug {-test}" 

[nomerge       ]  kde-frameworks/ki18n-5.23.0  USE="-debug {-test}" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7 -python3_4 (-python3_5)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4 (-python3_5)" 

[ebuild  N     ]   dev-qt/qtscript-5.6.1  USE="jit -debug -scripttools {-test}" 

[nomerge       ] sys-auth/polkit-qt-0.112.0-r1  USE="qt4 qt5 -debug -examples" 

[nomerge       ]  dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.6-r4 [5.6.1] USE="accessibility cups exceptions glib mng qt3support tiff xv (-aqua) -debug -egl -gtkstyle -nas -nis -pch -trace -xinerama" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ]   dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.6-r1  USE="accessibility exceptions (-aqua) -debug -pch" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ]    dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.6-r1  USE="exceptions qt3support sqlite (-aqua) -debug -freetds -mysql -oci8 -odbc -pch -postgres" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild     U  ] app-shells/bash-4.3_p46-r1 [4.3_p42-r1]

[nomerge       ] dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.6-r1  USE="accessibility exceptions (-aqua) -debug -pch" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  NS    ]  dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.6-r4 [5.6.1] USE="accessibility cups exceptions glib mng qt3support tiff xv (-aqua) -debug -egl -gtkstyle -nas -nis -pch -trace -xinerama" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ]   app-eselect/eselect-qtgraphicssystem-1.1.1 

[ebuild  N     ]   dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.6-r2  USE="exceptions jit (-aqua) -debug -pch" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[nomerge       ] dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.6-r2  USE="exceptions jit (-aqua) -debug -pch" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[nomerge       ]  dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6-r2 [5.6.1] USE="exceptions glib iconv qt3support ssl (-aqua) -debug -icu -pch" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ]   dev-qt/qttranslations-4.8.6-r1  ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  NS    ]    dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6-r2 [5.6.1] USE="exceptions glib iconv qt3support ssl (-aqua) -debug -icu -pch" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[nomerge       ] net-p2p/transmission-remote-gtk-1.1.1 

[ebuild     U  ]  net-misc/curl-7.50.3 [7.50.2]

[nomerge       ] xfce-base/xfce4-meta-4.12 

[nomerge       ]  xfce-base/xfce4-settings-4.12.0 

[nomerge       ]   x11-libs/libxklavier-5.3 

[nomerge       ]    x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-2.17 [2.16]

[ebuild     U  ]     x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.3.1 [1.3.0]

[nomerge       ] x11-wm/i3-4.10.4 

[ebuild     U  ]  x11-libs/libxkbcommon-0.6.0 [0.5.0]

[nomerge       ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.4-r2 

[nomerge       ]  x11-apps/xvinfo-1.1.3 

[nomerge       ]   x11-libs/libXv-1.0.10 

[ebuild     U  ]    x11-proto/videoproto-2.3.3 [2.3.2]

[nomerge       ] xfce-base/xfce4-meta-4.12 

[nomerge       ]  xfce-base/xfce4-session-4.12.1 

[nomerge       ]   x11-misc/xscreensaver-5.34 

[ebuild     U  ]    x11-libs/libXi-1.7.6 [1.7.5]

[ebuild     U  ]     x11-libs/libXfixes-5.0.2 [5.0.1]

[nomerge       ] sys-apps/dbus-1.10.8-r1  USE="systemd*" 

[nomerge       ]  app-text/xmlto-0.0.26-r1 

[nomerge       ]   virtual/w3m-0 

[nomerge       ]    www-client/w3m-0.5.3-r5 

[ebuild     U  ]     x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.1.2-r1 [1.1.2]

[nomerge       ] app-text/ghostscript-gpl-9.15-r1 

[nomerge       ]  net-print/cups-2.1.3-r1 

[nomerge       ]   net-print/cups-filters-1.5.0 

[nomerge       ]    app-text/poppler-0.45.0 

[nomerge       ]     x11-libs/cairo-1.14.6 

[ebuild     U  ]      x11-libs/pixman-0.34.0 [0.32.8] CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmxext* ssse3*" 

[nomerge       ] x11-libs/libxklavier-5.3 

[nomerge       ]  x11-libs/libXi-1.7.6 [1.7.5]

[ebuild     U  ]   x11-proto/inputproto-2.3.2 [2.3.1]

[ebuild     U  ]   x11-proto/xproto-7.0.29 [7.0.28]

[nomerge       ] kde-frameworks/kdoctools-5.23.0  USE="-debug {-test}" 

[nomerge       ]  app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.5-r1 [4.1.2-r6, 4.2-r2, 4.3-r1, 4.4-r2]

[ebuild   R    ]   app-arch/unzip-6.0_p20  USE="-natspec*" 

[nomerge       ] dev-qt/qtdbus-4.8.6-r1 [5.6.1] USE="exceptions (-aqua) -debug -pch" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[nomerge       ]  dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6-r2 [5.6.1] USE="exceptions glib iconv qt3support ssl (-aqua) -debug -icu -pch" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[nomerge       ]   dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.6-r4 [5.6.1] USE="accessibility cups exceptions glib mng qt3support tiff xv (-aqua) -debug -egl -gtkstyle -nas -nis -pch -trace -xinerama" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ]    media-libs/libmng-2.0.2-r1  USE="lcms static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[nomerge       ] x11-libs/libxcb-1.12 

[nomerge       ]  x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.1.2-r1 [1.1.2]

[ebuild  N     ]   dev-libs/libbsd-0.8.2  USE="static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[nomerge       ] virtual/shadow-0 

[nomerge       ]  sys-apps/shadow-4.1.5.1-r1 

[ebuild     U  ]   sys-libs/cracklib-2.9.6-r1 [2.9.6]

[nomerge       ] sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration-6 

[nomerge       ]  sys-apps/systemd-226-r2  USE="acl kdbus kmod lz4 pam policykit seccomp ssl (-apparmor) -audit -cryptsetup -curl -elfutils -gcrypt -gnuefi -http -idn -importd -lzma -nat -qrcode (-selinux) -sysv-utils {-test} -vanilla -xkb" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ]   app-arch/lz4-0_p131  USE="{-test} -valgrind" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[blocks B      ] sys-apps/systemd ("sys-apps/systemd" is blocking sys-fs/eudev-3.1.5)

[blocks B      ] sys-fs/eudev ("sys-fs/eudev" is blocking sys-apps/systemd-226-r2)

[blocks B      ] sys-fs/eudev ("sys-fs/eudev" is blocking sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration-6)

[blocks B      ] sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration ("sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration" is blocking sys-fs/eudev-3.1.5)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (sys-fs/eudev-3.1.5:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=sys-fs/eudev-1.3 required by (virtual/udev-215:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=sys-fs/eudev-1.3:0/0[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?,static-libs?] (>=sys-fs/eudev-1.3:0/0[abi_x86_64(-),static-libs]) required by (virtual/libudev-215-r1:0/1::gentoo, installed)

    sys-fs/eudev required by @selected

  (sys-apps/systemd-226-r2:0/2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=sys-apps/systemd-207 required by (sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration-6:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    sys-apps/systemd:0= required by (sys-apps/dbus-1.10.8-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:X86/Working/Portage#Blocked_packages

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

In package.use devi avere una entry che forza la use flag systemd al pacchetto dbus. Per controllare puoi usare questo comando se package.use e' una directory

```
$ grep systemd /etc/portage/package.use/*
```

oppure se e' un file

```
$ grep systemd /etc/portage/package.use
```

----------

## zar Marco

Ok, mi da questo 

```
martoo@gentooBook ~ $ grep systemd /etc/portage/package.use/*

/etc/portage/package.use/iputils:# required by sys-apps/systemd-226-r2::gentoo

/etc/portage/package.use/iputils:# required by sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration-6::gentoo

/etc/portage/package.use/iputils:>=sys-apps/dbus-1.10.8-r1 systemd

```

mi sa che c'hai proprio ragione

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> Ok, mi da questo 
> 
> ```
> martoo@gentooBook ~ $ grep systemd /etc/portage/package.use/*
> 
> ...

 

Rimuovi quella linea e tutto dovrebbe andare a posto

----------

## zar Marco

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *zar Marco wrote:*   Ok, mi da questo 
> 
> ```
> martoo@gentooBook ~ $ grep systemd /etc/portage/package.use/*
> 
> ...

 

tutte e tre o solo l'ultima? cosa che credo   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> tutte e tre o solo l'ultima? cosa che credo  

 

Si, le prime due sono commenti che ti dicono chi ha bisogno quella use flag.

----------

## zar Marco

ok eliminata, ora provo ad aggiornare.

Comunque entrando in quel file erano molto piu' di quelle tre righe

edit

grazie mille, eliminando quella riga ora l'aggiornamento è partito

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> ok eliminata, ora provo ad aggiornare.
> 
> Comunque entrando in quel file erano molto piu' di quelle tre righe

 

Si puo' darsi il comando grep ti fa vedere solo le linee della parola che stai cercando (nel tuo caso systemd)

----------

## zar Marco

ok, ora so dove guardare in caso di problemi

----------

## zar Marco

Ciao, sono di nuovo qui, ho un problema in aggiornamenti ed in installazioni, sia che vada ad aggiornare, mi trova 400 pacchetti, dei quali 395 con la R, sia che installi cose nuove tipo Spotify mi esce  come nel link http://pastebin.com/x0zDD0kT http://pastebin.com/53ApF1m0

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Posta un emerge -uDNt @world per capire perche' di tutti quei rebuild.

Per vlc c'e' un bug aperto per quel problema.

Per gnome-mime-data sembrerebbe che ti manca il pacchetto dev-perl/XML-Parser, ma non capisco perche'.

----------

## zar Marco

Ora non ho il PC, domani posto, comunque il pacchetto gnome mime l'ho erroneamente eliminato io, non riesco a reinstallarlo, mentre quello di vlc mi blocca Phonon

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> Ora non ho il PC, domani posto, comunque il pacchetto gnome mime l'ho erroneamente eliminato io, non riesco a reinstallarlo, mentre quello di vlc mi blocca Phonon

 

Per vlc devi creare on overlay locale e poi aggiungere l'ebuild proposto nel bug. Se hai problemi fai sapere.

Per l'altro dovresti provare prima ad installare il pacchetto dev-perl/XML-Parser, che come gia' detto non capisco come mai tu non l'abbia, quindi dai il comando:

```
# emerge -1a dev-perl/XML-Parser

# emerge -1a gnome-mime-data
```

----------

## zar Marco

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *zar Marco wrote:*   Ora non ho il PC, domani posto, comunque il pacchetto gnome mime l'ho erroneamente eliminato io, non riesco a reinstallarlo, mentre quello di vlc mi blocca Phonon 
> 
> Per vlc devi creare on overlay locale e poi aggiungere l'ebuild proposto nel bug. Se hai problemi fai sapere.
> 
> Per l'altro dovresti provare prima ad installare il pacchetto dev-perl/XML-Parser, che come gia' detto non capisco come mai tu non l'abbia, quindi dai il comando:
> ...

 

ok, sono riuscito ad installare XML-PARSER e gnome-mime-data, ma non mi è chiaro il procedimento per creare i local overlay. Mi blocco proprio all'inizio   :Sad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> ok, sono riuscito ad installare XML-PARSER e gnome-mime-data, ma non mi è chiaro il procedimento per creare i local overlay. Mi blocco proprio all'inizio  

 

Beh come da guida, mettiamo che il tuo overlay lo chiami zar_marco

```
# mkdir -p /usr/local/portage/{metadata,profiles}

# echo 'zar_marco' > /usr/local/portage/profiles/repo_name

# echo 'masters = gentoo' > /usr/local/portage/metadata/layout.conf

# chown -R portage:portage /usr/local/portage

# mkdir -p /etc/portage/repos.conf

# touch /etc/portage/repos.conf/local.conf
```

a questo punto editi il file  /etc/portage/repos.conf/local.conf e inserisci

```
[zar_marco]

location = /usr/local/portage

masters = gentoo

auto-sync = no
```

Ora hai creato il tuo overlay locale con il nome zar_marco. Ora bisogna aggiungere l'ebuild che risolve il tuo problema:

```
# mkdir -p /usr/local/portage/media-video/vlc/files

# cd /usr/local/portage/media-video/vlc

# wget https://bugs.gentoo.org/attachment.cgi?id=445422 -O vlc-2.2.4-r1.ebuild

# cd files/

# cp /usr/portage/media-video/vlc/files/* .

# wget https://bugs.gentoo.org/attachment.cgi?id=445420 -O vlc-2.2.4-fix-libav-compile.patch

# chown -R portage:portage /usr/local/portage

# pushd /usr/local/portage/media-video/vlc

# repoman manifest

# popd

# emerge --ask --verbose --oneshot media-video/vlc::zar_marco
```

Non sono sicuro che ho fatto tutto correttamente   :Razz:  .

----------

## zar Marco

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *zar Marco wrote:*   ok, sono riuscito ad installare XML-PARSER e gnome-mime-data, ma non mi è chiaro il procedimento per creare i local overlay. Mi blocco proprio all'inizio   
> 
> Beh come da guida, mettiamo che il tuo overlay lo chiami zar_marco
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Dove Metadata, profile è media-video/vlc? Oppure media-video, vlc? Volendo l'overlay posso chiamarlo proprio come voglio? Anche marco?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> Dove Metadata, profile è media-video/vlc? Oppure media-video, vlc? Volendo l'overlay posso chiamarlo proprio come voglio? Anche marco?

 

Puoi spiegarti meglio indicandomi il comando? Cmq credo di no, dovresti fare giusto queli comandi cosi' come sono.

----------

## zar Marco

In pratica faccio copia incolla di quello che mi hai scritto, ho provato, l'unica cosa che non riesce è repoman, mq credo sia un Tool da installare

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> In pratica faccio copia incolla di quello che mi hai scritto, ho provato, l'unica cosa che non riesce è repoman, mq credo sia un Tool da installare

 

Puoi anche, al posto del comando repoman, fare

```
# ebuild /usr/local/portage/media-video/vlc/vlc-2.2.4-r1.ebuild manifest
```

----------

## zar Marco

sta emergendo vlc, speriamo bene ;-D poi riprovo un emerge -DuN @world

----------

## zar Marco

VLC installato, ora sta reinstallando tipo 360 pacchetti

----------

## zar Marco

ok, sta ancora aggiornando, appreso che le use con l'asterisco, che causano la ricompilazione sono quelle aggiunte dopo, se le tolgo cosa succede?

```
gentooBook martoo # emerge -uDavN @world --verbose-conflicts

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  NS    ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-4.4.21:4.4.21::gentoo [4.4.6:4.4.6::gentoo] USE="-build -experimental -symlink" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-plasma/kde-cli-tools-5.6.5-r1:5::gentoo [5.6.5:5::gentoo] USE="X debug handbook kdesu {-test}" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] net-misc/openssh-7.3_p1-r6::gentoo [7.2_p2-r1::gentoo] USE="X debug hpn* ldap pam pie ssl -X509 -bindist -kerberos -ldns -libedit (-libressl) -livecd -sctp (-selinux) -skey -ssh1 -static {-test%}" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] kde-plasma/khotkeys-5.6.5:5::gentoo  USE="debug* handbook" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] kde-plasma/kdeplasma-addons-5.6.5:5::gentoo  USE="debug* -share" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] kde-plasma/kmenuedit-5.6.5:5::gentoo  USE="debug* handbook hotkeys" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-devel/gcc-4.9.3:4.9.3::gentoo  USE="cxx debug* fortran (multilib) nptl openmp sanitize vtv (-altivec) (-awt) -cilk -doc (-fixed-point) -gcj -go -graphite (-hardened) (-libssp) -nls -nopie -nossp -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -regression-test -vanilla" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-libs/glibc-2.22-r4:2.2::gentoo  USE="debug* (multilib) -gd (-hardened) -nscd -profile (-selinux) -suid -systemtap -vanilla" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-db/mariadb-10.0.27:0/18::gentoo  USE="debug* openssl pam perl server static-libs xml -bindist -embedded -extraengine -jdbc -jemalloc -latin1 (-libressl) -odbc -oqgraph -profiling (-selinux) -sphinx -static -systemtap -tcmalloc {-test} -tokudb -yassl" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-devel/llvm-3.7.1-r3:0/3.7.1::gentoo  USE="debug* libffi ncurses static-analyzer xml -clang -doc -gold -libedit -lldb -multitarget -ocaml -python {-test}" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/mesa-12.0.1::gentoo  USE="classic debug* dri3 egl gallium gbm llvm nptl udev wayland -bindist -d3d9 -gles1 -gles2 -opencl -openmax -osmesa -pax_kernel -pic (-selinux) -vaapi -valgrind -vdpau -xa -xvmc" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" VIDEO_CARDS="intel nouveau radeon radeonsi (-freedreno) -i915 -i965 -ilo -r100 -r200 -r300 -r600 (-vc4) -vmware" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] kde-frameworks/kwayland-5.23.0:5/5.23::gentoo  USE="debug* {-test}" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] kde-plasma/libkscreen-5.6.5-r1:5/7::gentoo  USE="X debug* {-test}" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] kde-plasma/kscreenlocker-5.6.5:5::gentoo  USE="debug* pam {-test}" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] kde-plasma/plasma-integration-5.6.5:5::gentoo  USE="debug* {-test}" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] kde-plasma/kwayland-integration-5.6.5:5::gentoo  USE="debug*" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] kde-plasma/kwin-5.6.5-r1:5::gentoo  USE="debug* handbook -gles2 -multimedia {-test}" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] kde-plasma/powerdevil-5.6.5:5::gentoo  USE="debug* handbook -systemd" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] kde-plasma/kscreen-5.6.5-r1:5::gentoo  USE="debug* {-test}" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] kde-apps/spectacle-16.04.3:5::gentoo  USE="debug* handbook kipi -share" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] kde-plasma/plasma-desktop-5.6.5:5::gentoo  USE="debug* fontconfig handbook pulseaudio -gtk2 -gtk3 -ibus -legacy-systray (-packagekit) -qt4 -scim {-test}" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev -synaptics" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.6.5:5::gentoo  USE="bluetooth display-manager gtk handbook networkmanager pam pulseaudio* sddm wallpapers -grub -mediacenter -plymouth -sdk" 0 KiB

Total: 22 packages (2 upgrades, 1 in new slot, 19 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] n

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> ok, sta ancora aggiornando, appreso che le use con l'asterisco, che causano la ricompilazione sono quelle aggiunte dopo, se le tolgo cosa succede?

 

Per i pacchetti non ancora aggornati nulla, verranno esclusi dalla lista. Per gli altri, se ne hai gia' compilati, te li ritroverai da ri-ri-compilare  :Very Happy:  . Cmq si la use flag debug la toglierei serve solo per fare debugging caso mai un programma non va.

----------

## zar Marco

Ricompilare tutto....? Mi sa che per ora tengo così se non crea problemi. E vedrò di usare le use locali in futuro...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> Ricompilare tutto....? Mi sa che per ora tengo così se non crea problemi. E vedrò di usare le use locali in futuro...  

 

Tutti quelli che hanno la use debug (penso che siano tanti). Comunque prossima volta se vedi cosi' tanti rebuild cerca di capire prima la causa, aggiungendo un -v a emerge. Io per esempio in make.conf ho aggiunto

```
EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--ask y --verbose y"
```

cosi' sono sicuro di non dimenticarli   :Very Happy:  .

----------

## zar Marco

Eh erano praticamente tutti i 300 pacchetti. Ho scoperto oggi pomeriggio il motivo, però me ne ricorderò   :Very Happy: 

----------

## zar Marco

Ok, vi posto il risultato dell'ultimo aggiornamento, solo perché il problema riguarda pacchetti kde, ed è il mio desktop, scusate... 

http://pastebin.com/juxKtZNe

I due pacchetti nuovi, sono pacchetti che erano installati ed ho disinstallato causa blocchi.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Disinstalla ksysguard:4

```
# emerge -C ksysguard:4
```

Comunque puoi provare questa procedura per vedere se hai vecchie versioni di pacchetti di plasma 4

----------

## zar Marco

Disinstallo ksysguard 4 e reinstallo gli altri due? Mi conviene poi inserire il 4 in package.mask? Visto che me la chiede?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> Disinstallo ksysguard 4 e reinstallo gli altri due? Mi conviene poi inserire il 4 in package.mask? Visto che me la chiede?

 

Posta un per capire cosa succede

```
# emerge --update --newuse --deep --tree --with-bdeps=y @world
```

EDIT: bisogna capire chi lo richiede e vedere se si puo' mettere a posto altrimenti

----------

## zar Marco

Adesso purtroppo nin ho il PC sottomano, però mi dava tre blocchi, quello di ksysguard 4 bloccato da ksysguard 5 e da lìbksysguard 5. Poi altri due blocchi causati da plasma desktop. Appena ho il PC, bei prossimi giorni posto

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> Adesso purtroppo nin ho il PC sottomano, però mi dava tre blocchi, quello di ksysguard 4 bloccato da ksysguard 5 e da lìbksysguard 5. Poi altri due blocchi causati da plasma desktop. Appena ho il PC, bei prossimi giorni posto

 

In ogni caso penso che basti disinstallre ksysguard:4 ma meglio capire cosa sta succedendo (debug use flag docet  :Very Happy:  )

----------

## zar Marco

ciao, ora ti posto il risultato, poi provo a disintallare ksysguard4

```
gentooBook martoo # emerge --update --newuse --deep --tree --with-bdeps=y @world

\

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[nomerge       ] kde-apps/kde-apps-meta-16.04.3 

[nomerge       ]  kde-apps/kdegraphics-meta-16.04.3 

[ebuild   R    ]   kde-apps/spectacle-16.04.3  USE="debug*" 

[nomerge       ] kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.6.5 

[ebuild   R    ]  kde-plasma/kscreen-5.6.5-r1  USE="debug*" 

[ebuild   R    ]  kde-plasma/kwayland-integration-5.6.5  USE="debug*" 

[ebuild   R    ]  kde-plasma/powerdevil-5.6.5  USE="debug*" 

[ebuild   R    ]  kde-plasma/plasma-desktop-5.6.5  USE="debug*" 

[ebuild   R    ]  kde-plasma/plasma-integration-5.6.5  USE="debug*" 

[nomerge       ] kde-apps/kde-apps-meta-16.04.3 

[nomerge       ]  kde-apps/kdeedu-meta-16.04.3 

[nomerge       ]   kde-apps/marble-16.04.3 

[nomerge       ]    dev-qt/qtsql-5.6.1 

[nomerge       ]     virtual/libmysqlclient-18 

[ebuild   R    ]      dev-db/mariadb-10.0.27  USE="debug*" 

[nomerge       ] kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.6.5 

[ebuild   R    ]  kde-plasma/kwin-5.6.5-r1  USE="debug*" 

[ebuild   R    ]   kde-plasma/kscreenlocker-5.6.5  USE="debug*" 

[ebuild   R    ]  kde-plasma/libkscreen-5.6.5-r1  USE="debug*" 

[ebuild   R    ]   kde-frameworks/kwayland-5.23.0  USE="debug*" 

[ebuild   R    ]    media-libs/mesa-12.0.1  USE="debug*" 

[ebuild   R    ]     sys-devel/llvm-3.7.1-r3  USE="debug*" 

[ebuild   R    ]      sys-devel/gcc-4.9.3  USE="debug*" 

[ebuild   R    ]       sys-libs/glibc-2.22-r4  USE="debug*" 

[ebuild   R    ]  kde-plasma/kdeplasma-addons-5.6.5  USE="debug*" 

[ebuild   R    ]  kde-plasma/kmenuedit-5.6.5  USE="debug*" 

[ebuild   R    ]   kde-plasma/khotkeys-5.6.5  USE="debug*" 

[ebuild  N     ]  kde-plasma/ksysguard-5.6.5  USE="debug handbook -lm_sensors" 

[ebuild  N     ]   kde-plasma/libksysguard-5.6.5  USE="X debug detailedmemory {-test}" 

[blocks B      ] kde-base/ksysguard:4 ("kde-base/ksysguard:4" is blocking kde-plasma/ksysguard-5.6.5, kde-plasma/libksysguard-5.6.5)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (kde-plasma/ksysguard-5.6.5:5/5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=kde-plasma/ksysguard-5.6.5:5 required by (kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-5.6.5.1-r2:5/5::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-plasma/ksysguard-5.6.5:5 required by (kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.6.5:5/5::gentoo, installed)

  (kde-plasma/libksysguard-5.6.5:5/5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=kde-plasma/libksysguard-5.6.5:5 required by (kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-5.6.5.1-r2:5/5::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-plasma/libksysguard-5.6.5:5 required by (kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.6.5:5/5::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-plasma/libksysguard-5.6.5:5 required by (kde-plasma/ksysguard-5.6.5:5/5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (kde-base/ksysguard-4.11.22:4/4.11::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    kde-base/ksysguard required by @selected

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:X86/Working/Portage#Blocked_packages

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io proverei ad eliminare ksysguard:4

----------

## zar Marco

Yes, ora lo ho eliminato e sta aggiornando, vediamo se avrò qualche blocco

----------

## zar Marco

intanto che si aggiorna provo a fare qualche installazione. Vorrei mettere una dock su kde ma mi trova solo docky, che è una gnome, provo ad installarla e mi fallisce questo pacchetto 

```
 * ERROR: dev-dotnet/gio-sharp-0.3::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-dotnet/gio-sharp-0.3::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-dotnet/gio-sharp-0.3::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-dotnet/gio-sharp-0.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-dotnet/gio-sharp-0.3/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-dotnet/gio-sharp-0.3/work/gio-sharp-0.3'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-dotnet/gio-sharp-0.3/work/gio-sharp-0.3'

>>> Failed to emerge dev-dotnet/gio-sharp-0.3, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-dotnet/gio-sharp-0.3/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package dev-dotnet/gio-sharp-0.3:

 * ERROR: dev-dotnet/gio-sharp-0.3::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-dotnet/gio-sharp-0.3::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-dotnet/gio-sharp-0.3::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-dotnet/gio-sharp-0.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-dotnet/gio-sharp-0.3/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-dotnet/gio-sharp-0.3/work/gio-sharp-0.3'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-dotnet/gio-sharp-0.3/work/gio-sharp-0.3'

```

vado a verificare su bugzilla e trovo questo https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=581254

il procedimento è lo stesso del bug di vlc?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prima di tutto sei sicuro che l'errore sia lo stesso (posta il build.log con wgetpaste)?

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> il procedimento è lo stesso del bug di vlc?

 

Purtroppo no perche' non c'e' nessuna patch che risolve il problema, ci sono solo i log di come ha compilato chi ha aperto il bug

----------

## zar Marco

devo capire come funziona wgetpaste, intanto ti pubblico da pastebin   :Very Happy:  http://pastebin.com/cfBBJCkC

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> devo capire come funziona wgetpaste

 

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Wgetpaste

Potresti postare l'output di

```
# equery f gtk-sharp gtk-sharp-gapi
```

----------

## zar Marco

Sì devo leggere bene la wiki, perchè immagino che prima ci sia una iscrizione da fare.

Detto ciò dando equery mi restituisce questo 

```
gentooBook martoo # equery f gtk-sharp gtk-sharp-gapi

 * Searching for gtk-sharp ...

!!! No installed packages matching 'gtk-sharp'

```

ma immagino sia normale visto che non me lo installa

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Scusa errore mio il comando e'

```
# equery f glib-sharp gtk-sharp-gapi 
```

----------

## zar Marco

la risposta è 

```
gentooBook martoo # equery f glib-sharp gtk-sharp-gapi

 * Searching for glib-sharp ...

 * Contents of dev-dotnet/glib-sharp-2.12.10:

/usr

/usr/lib64

/usr/lib64/libglibsharpglue-2.so

/usr/lib64/mono

/usr/lib64/mono/gac

/usr/lib64/mono/gac/glib-sharp

/usr/lib64/mono/gac/glib-sharp/2.12.0.0__35e10195dab3c99f

/usr/lib64/mono/gac/glib-sharp/2.12.0.0__35e10195dab3c99f/glib-sharp.dll

/usr/lib64/mono/gac/glib-sharp/2.12.0.0__35e10195dab3c99f/glib-sharp.dll.config

/usr/lib64/mono/gac/policy.2.10.glib-sharp

/usr/lib64/mono/gac/policy.2.10.glib-sharp/0.0.0.0__35e10195dab3c99f

/usr/lib64/mono/gac/policy.2.10.glib-sharp/0.0.0.0__35e10195dab3c99f/policy.2.10.config

/usr/lib64/mono/gac/policy.2.10.glib-sharp/0.0.0.0__35e10195dab3c99f/policy.2.10.glib-sharp.dll

/usr/lib64/mono/gac/policy.2.4.glib-sharp

/usr/lib64/mono/gac/policy.2.4.glib-sharp/0.0.0.0__35e10195dab3c99f

/usr/lib64/mono/gac/policy.2.4.glib-sharp/0.0.0.0__35e10195dab3c99f/policy.2.4.config

/usr/lib64/mono/gac/policy.2.4.glib-sharp/0.0.0.0__35e10195dab3c99f/policy.2.4.glib-sharp.dll

/usr/lib64/mono/gac/policy.2.6.glib-sharp

/usr/lib64/mono/gac/policy.2.6.glib-sharp/0.0.0.0__35e10195dab3c99f

/usr/lib64/mono/gac/policy.2.6.glib-sharp/0.0.0.0__35e10195dab3c99f/policy.2.6.config

/usr/lib64/mono/gac/policy.2.6.glib-sharp/0.0.0.0__35e10195dab3c99f/policy.2.6.glib-sharp.dll

/usr/lib64/mono/gac/policy.2.8.glib-sharp

/usr/lib64/mono/gac/policy.2.8.glib-sharp/0.0.0.0__35e10195dab3c99f

/usr/lib64/mono/gac/policy.2.8.glib-sharp/0.0.0.0__35e10195dab3c99f/policy.2.8.config

/usr/lib64/mono/gac/policy.2.8.glib-sharp/0.0.0.0__35e10195dab3c99f/policy.2.8.glib-sharp.dll

/usr/lib64/mono/gtk-sharp-2.0

/usr/lib64/mono/gtk-sharp-2.0/glib-sharp.dll -> ../gac/glib-sharp/2.12.0.0__35e10195dab3c99f/glib-sharp.dll

/usr/lib64/mono/gtk-sharp-2.0/policy.2.10.glib-sharp.dll -> ../gac/policy.2.10.glib-sharp/0.0.0.0__35e10195dab3c99f/policy.2.10.glib-sharp.dll

/usr/lib64/mono/gtk-sharp-2.0/policy.2.4.glib-sharp.dll -> ../gac/policy.2.4.glib-sharp/0.0.0.0__35e10195dab3c99f/policy.2.4.glib-sharp.dll

/usr/lib64/mono/gtk-sharp-2.0/policy.2.6.glib-sharp.dll -> ../gac/policy.2.6.glib-sharp/0.0.0.0__35e10195dab3c99f/policy.2.6.glib-sharp.dll

/usr/lib64/mono/gtk-sharp-2.0/policy.2.8.glib-sharp.dll -> ../gac/policy.2.8.glib-sharp/0.0.0.0__35e10195dab3c99f/policy.2.8.glib-sharp.dll

/usr/lib64/pkgconfig

/usr/lib64/pkgconfig/glib-sharp-2.0.pc

/usr/share

/usr/share/gapi-2.0

/usr/share/gapi-2.0/glib-api.xml

 * Searching for gtk-sharp-gapi ...

 * Contents of dev-dotnet/gtk-sharp-gapi-2.12.10:

/usr

/usr/bin

/usr/bin/gapi2-codegen

/usr/bin/gapi2-fixup

/usr/bin/gapi2-parser

/usr/lib64

/usr/lib64/gtk-sharp-2.0

/usr/lib64/gtk-sharp-2.0/gapi-fixup.exe

/usr/lib64/gtk-sharp-2.0/gapi-parser.exe

/usr/lib64/gtk-sharp-2.0/gapi2xml.pl

/usr/lib64/gtk-sharp-2.0/gapi_codegen.exe

/usr/lib64/gtk-sharp-2.0/gapi_pp.pl

/usr/lib64/pkgconfig

/usr/lib64/pkgconfig/gapi-2.0.pc

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ho creato una patch ma non ho la piu' pallida idea se funziona, la trovi qui.

Per applicarla devi eseguire i seguenti passi (per una spiegazione piu' completa leggi qui)

```
# mkdir -p /etc/portage/patches/dev-dotnet/gio-sharp-0.3

# cd /etc/portage/patches/dev-dotnet/gio-sharp-0.3

# wget "https://drive.google.com/uc?export=download&id=0BwtkLrqFAWz7SktsTmJoSTVWRFk" -O gapi_codegen.patch
```

Poi devi creare il file /etc/portage/bashrc e copiare dentro questo codice:

```
pre_src_prepare() {

    [[ ${EAPI:-0} == [012345] ]] || return

    if ! type epatch_user > /dev/null 2>&1; then

        local names="EPATCH_USER_SOURCE epatch_user epatch evar_push evar_push_set evar_pop estack_push estack_pop"

        source <(awk "/^# @(FUNCTION|VARIABLE): / { p = 0 } /^# @(FUNCTION|VARIABLE): (${names// /|})\$/ { p = 1 } p { print }" ${PORTDIR}/eclass/eutils.eclass)

    fi

    epatch_user

    for name in $names; do

        unset $name

    done

}

```

Poi riprova a compilare gio-sharp

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> Sì devo leggere bene la wiki, perchè immagino che prima ci sia una iscrizione da fare.

 

No in visualizzazione non hai bisogno di iscrizione.

----------

## zar Marco

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ho creato una patch ma non ho la piu' pallida idea se funziona, la trovi qui.
> 
> Per applicarla devi eseguire i seguenti passi (per una spiegazione piu' completa leggi qui)
> 
> ```
> ...

 

mi spiace ma fallisce. Apprezzo l'aiuto   :Very Happy: 

Ma come hai fatto a creare la patch?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Puoi postare il buid.log? Giusto per capire se applica la patch

----------

## zar Marco

eccolo qua http://pastebin.com/W3tUr5Jf

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ho creato una patch che dovrebbe funzionare

```
# cd /etc/portage/patches/dev-dotnet/gio-sharp-0.3 

# rm gapi_codegen.patch

# wget "https://drive.google.com/uc?export=download&id=0BwtkLrqFAWz7eU56U0stOGZCQzQ" -O gio-sharp-3.0-mcs.patch

# emerge -1a gio-sharp
```

----------

## zar Marco

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ho creato una patch che dovrebbe funzionare
> 
> ```
> # cd /etc/portage/patches/dev-dotnet/gio-sharp-0.3 
> 
> ...

 

Domani provo e ti faccio sapere, grazie mille

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> Domani provo e ti faccio sapere, grazie mille

 

Questa volta ho installato mono   :Crying or Very sad:  e l'ho provata, da me ha funzionato.

----------

## zar Marco

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *zar Marco wrote:*   Domani provo e ti faccio sapere, grazie mille 
> 
> Questa volta ho installato mono   e l'ho provata, da me ha funzionato.

 

Ok ti ringrazio, quella funziona perfettamente, ma credo sia un problema di tutto il gruppo dev-dotnet o dei pacchetti sharp, perchè anche quello successivo fallisce allo stesso modo http://pastebin.com/Nz9A2Yqw

detto ciò, mi da problemi cercando di installare una dock, quindi niente do determinante   :Very Happy:  http://pastebin.com/unyDJUkZ

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> Ok ti ringrazio, quella funziona perfettamente, ma credo sia un problema di tutto il gruppo dev-dotnet o dei pacchetti sharp, perchè anche quello successivo fallisce allo stesso modo http://pastebin.com/Nz9A2Yqw

 

Beh se vuoi possiamo provare a creare delle patch anche per quelli mi pare che il problema sia identico.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Se ti interessa la patch la scarichi

```
$ wget "https://drive.google.com/uc?export=download&id=0BwtkLrqFAWz7TVAyejh0aS02aGM" -O gkeyfile-sharp-0.1-mcs.patch
```

il procedimento e' uguale a quello fatto per l'altro pacchetto.

Penso che tutti questi problemi siano legati a questo bug

----------

## zar Marco

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Se ti interessa la patch la scarichi
> 
> ```
> $ wget "https://drive.google.com/uc?export=download&id=0BwtkLrqFAWz7TVAyejh0aS02aGM" -O gkeyfile-sharp-0.1-mcs.patch
> ```
> ...

 

ma come la creo la patch? Sarebbe molto interessante provarlo

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> ma come la creo la patch? Sarebbe molto interessante provarlo

 

Creare una patch non e' nulla di complicato. Per prima cosa prendi il sorgente che scarica portage (si trova in /usr/portage/distfiles/) e lo copi da qualche parte nella tua home directory.

Scompatti il sorgente, e una volta fatto duplichi la cartella chiamandola con un ".orig" (non e' importante il nome e' solo per distingure che quello e' il codice sorgente originale che non hai tocato).

Ora nella cartella che non ha ".orig" vai a cambiare il file o i files per mettere a posto un bug e alla fine dai il comando:

```
$ diff -Naur nome_cartella_sorgente.orig nome_cartella_sorgente > nome_patch.patch
```

Cosi' facendo hai creato una patch

EDIT: ho caricato le due patch anche su bugs.gentoo.org se mai un giorno li tolgo dal mio drive

----------

## zar Marco

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *zar Marco wrote:*   ma come la creo la patch? Sarebbe molto interessante provarlo 
> 
> Creare una patch non e' nulla di complicato. Per prima cosa prendi il sorgente che scarica portage (si trova in /usr/portage/distfiles/) e lo copi da qualche parte nella tua home directory.
> 
> Scompatti il sorgente, e una volta fatto duplichi la cartella chiamandola con un ".orig" (non e' importante il nome e' solo per distingure che quello e' il codice sorgente originale che non hai tocato).
> ...

 

Figo, vorrò provarci, anche se ora come ora non saprei da che parte iniziare

----------

## zar Marco

ora sto installando la tua ennesima patch.

Ascolta da un paio di giorni ho qualche problema (da quando ho installato layman) in pratica da terminale faccio su o sudo ed esce questo http://pastebin.com/ELUaNKse e se apro qualcosa con nano questo http://pastebin.com/J3hUiDmK

Soprattutto il secondo è fastidioso, qualche consiglio?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Cosi' a stima direi che la causa sia la use flag debug che hai attivato (in tutte e due i casi). Per verificare ricompila nano senza use flag debug

```
# USE="-debug" emerge -1a app-editors/nano
```

ho messo USE davanti per essere sicuro che la tolga ma meglio se l'hai tolta da make.conf

----------

## zar Marco

ok hai ragione, quindi mi conviene toglierla e rifare tutti gli aggiornamenti?

Comunque ora nei prossimi giorni provo a creare delle patch   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> ok hai ragione, quindi mi conviene toglierla e rifare tutti gli aggiornamenti?

 

Se non vuoi piu' quei messaggi (cosa ragionevole) e' l'unica soluzione. Cosi' testi per bene il tuo hardware con tutta questa compilazione   :Razz: 

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> Comunque ora nei prossimi giorni provo a creare delle patch 

 

Bene, la parte difficile e' sapere cosa modificare per eliminare il bug/problema   :Very Happy:  . Comunque fai molto bene a provare e' cosi' che si impara

----------

## zar Marco

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *zar Marco wrote:*   ok hai ragione, quindi mi conviene toglierla e rifare tutti gli aggiornamenti? 
> 
> Se non vuoi piu' quei messaggi (cosa ragionevole) e' l'unica soluzione. Cosi' testi per bene il tuo hardware con tutta questa compilazione  

 

la vedo dura, ma sono solo 62 pacchetti   :Very Happy: 

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *zar Marco wrote:*   Comunque ora nei prossimi giorni provo a creare delle patch  
> 
> Bene, la parte difficile e' sapere cosa modificare per eliminare il bug/problema   . Comunque fai molto bene a provare e' cosi' che si impara

 

sì devo anche capire dove andare a prendere i file per modificare i bug

----------

## zar Marco

Allora, per i problemi con nano, tirando via il debug si è sistemato, rimane comunque la fitta serie di messaggi nel terminale quando do sudo o su, aggiornamenti non me ne segna più

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Sicuro che il pacchetto sys-libs/pam non abbia ancora la use flag debug attiva?

----------

## zar Marco

Domani ci do un occhio, ma avendo messo il - davanti a debug e lanciato l'aggiornamento non avrebbe dovuto farlo?

----------

## zar Marco

Ma se io provassi a dare un 

```
 equery depends debug 
```

 dovrebbe trovarmi tutti i pacchetti installati che la stanno usando come flag?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> Ma se io provassi a dare un 
> 
> ```
>  equery depends debug 
> ```
> ...

 

No depends e' fatto per capire quali pacchetti dipendono da quello che hai specificato (quindi non per le use flag).

Io avendo installato eix di solito li cerco con

```
$ eix --installed-with-use debug
```

EDIT: ricorda di dare un eix-update prima di lanciare il comando

----------

## zar Marco

http://pastebin.com/XZ0Be4az

ma quindi, questi sono tutti pacchetti installati che usano debug?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> ma quindi, questi sono tutti pacchetti installati che usano debug?

 

Esatto   :Razz:  . Forse quando hai fatto l'aggiornamento ti mancava l'opzione -U (--changed-use)

----------

## zar Marco

infatti, 60 pacchetti mi parevano pochi...ora l'ho rilanciato e me ne ha trovati 400...comunque riemeregendo il pacchetto che mi dicevi quache post fa, sono riuscito ad eliminare tutti i messaggi in terminale

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> infatti, 60 pacchetti mi parevano pochi...ora l'ho rilanciato e me ne ha trovati 400...comunque riemeregendo il pacchetto che mi dicevi quache post fa, sono riuscito ad eliminare tutti i messaggi in terminale

 

Premessa non sono sicuro di quello che diro' adesso quindi prendilo con le pinze. Si magari non vedi tutto l'output perche' non lanci le applicazioni da terminale ma qualsiasi programma cerchera' di scrivere dei messaggi del genere e questo potrebbe rallentare (le operazioni di i/o sono le piu' esose di risorse). Per me ti conviene ricompilare tutto senza debug comunque.

----------

## zar Marco

Se per ricompilare basta il DuN world lo sta facendo ora eh eh. 

Grazie mille. 

Ascolta ti chiedo, io posso disinstallare praticamente tutte le applicazioni kde quindi De compreso e tenerne solo tre? Ormai mi trovo con xfce, quindi andrei a cambiare profilo mettendo desktop, ed eliminare plasma, però vorrei tenere ksysguard, dolphin e kdeconnect. È fattibile o faccio casino con le dipendenze?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> Se per ricompilare basta il DuN world lo sta facendo ora eh eh. 

 

Forse l'opzione -U anche.

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> Ascolta ti chiedo, io posso disinstallare praticamente tutte le applicazioni kde quindi De compreso e tenerne solo tre? Ormai mi trovo con xfce, quindi andrei a cambiare profilo mettendo desktop, ed eliminare plasma, però vorrei tenere ksysguard, dolphin e kdeconnect. È fattibile o faccio casino con le dipendenze?

 

Allora se hai fatto bene le cose, ovvero installare solo plasma-meta porresti fare nel seguente modo:

```
# emerge --noreplace ksysguard:5 dolphin:5 kdeconnect

# emerge -C plasma-meta

# emerge --depclean -a
```

La prima linea aggiunge i 3 pacchetti al world file che si trova in /var/lib/portage/world (nel world file vengono messi solo i pacchetti che si sono realmente installati e non le dipendenze, per questo che quando si ricompila un pacchetto e' buona abitudine aggiungere il --oneshot cosi' che emerge --depclean funzioni bene e rimuova tutte le dipendenze), la seconda disinstalla plasma-meta e quindi lo rimuove dal world file e l'ultima elimina tutte le dipendenze di plasma-meta tranne quelle necessarie a ksysguard/dolphin/kdeconnect.

----------

## zar Marco

Mi sa che qualcosa l'ho installato oltre plasma-metà. Domani provo che oggi sta già producendo abbastanza il mio povero pc

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> Mi sa che qualcosa l'ho installato oltre plasma-metà. Domani provo che oggi sta già producendo abbastanza il mio povero pc

 

Puoi guardare nel world file ed eliminare quello che non ti sembra giusto con

```
# emerge --deselect <nome_pacchetto>
```

----------

## zar Marco

Mmm mi si blocca l'aggiornamento, fallisce ancora gnome mime data. Ho provato come l'altra volta ma niente, ho provato ad inserirlo in package.mask ed escluderlo ma niente

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> Mmm mi si blocca l'aggiornamento, fallisce ancora gnome mime data. Ho provato come l'altra volta ma niente, ho provato ad inserirlo in package.mask ed escluderlo ma niente

 

Posta l'errore come solito.

----------

## zar Marco

http://pastebin.com/hU6Axc9r

È più o meno lo stesso errore ed ho provato come altra volta, ho provato a metterlo in mask, ho provato a dargli la use locale, a sto punto voglio capire a cosa serve ed eliminarlo se è possibile, ma ormai domani che vado a lavoro

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Mi sa che come l'ultima volta ti manca il pacchetto dev-perl/XML-Parser, prova ad installarlo.

----------

## zar Marco

Ma che il dep-clean lo elimini? Mmm domani provo

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> Ma che il dep-clean lo elimini? Mmm domani provo

 

Penso di si ma e' strano che il pacchetto gnome-mime-data non ce l'abbia come dipendenza.

EDIT: mi sa che hai fatto qualcosa che non dovevi. Invece di installare direttamente xml-parser prova a lanciare un

```
# emerge -1a intltool
```

che e' questo che richiede xml-parser

----------

## zar Marco

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *zar Marco wrote:*   Ma che il dep-clean lo elimini? Mmm domani provo 
> 
> Penso di si ma e' strano che il pacchetto gnome-mime-data non ce l'abbia come dipendenza.
> 
> EDIT: mi sa che hai fatto qualcosa che non dovevi. Invece di installare direttamente xml-parser prova a lanciare un
> ...

 

Ehm avevo già installato parser, comunque ho installato pure intool.

Cosa potrei aver fatto?

Comunque, xml-parser c'era già installato, non vorrei che gnome-mime-data venisse bloccato perchè emerso prima di parser

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> Comunque, xml-parser c'era già installato, non vorrei che gnome-mime-data venisse bloccato perchè emerso prima di parser

 

Non saprei gnome-mime-data dice che non trova quel modulo che e' necessario a intltool, di piu' non saprei senza fare qualche test per riprodurre il problema

----------

## zar Marco

Bon dai, vedremo se al prossimo aggiornamento crea ancora problemi

----------

## zar Marco

Ragazzi, oggi provo ad aggiornare ma ho questo errore 

```
gentoo martoo # emerge --update --newuse --deep --with-bdeps=y @world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy ">=app-crypt/qca-2.1.0:2[qt5,openssl]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- app-crypt/qca-2.1.1::gentoo (Missing IUSE: openssl)

(dependency required by "kde-misc/kdeconnect-1.0.1::gentoo" [installed])

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

gentoo martoo # 

```

qca risulta correttamente installato

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ti dice che qca manca la use flag openssl (richiesta da kdeconnect), ma non esiste la use flag openssl in qca.

Devi re-syncare il portage tree che hanno messo a posto con kdeconnect-1.0.2

----------

## zar Marco

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ti dice che qca manca la use flag openssl (richiesta da kdeconnect), ma non esiste la use flag openssl in qca.
> 
> Devi re-syncare il portage tree che hanno messo a posto con kdeconnect-1.0.2

 

Ma per re syncare il portage tree intendi con emerge - -sync? Perché quella è la prima cosa che faccio ad ogni accensione giornaliera

----------

## Maxxx

Non c'è bisogno che fai il sync ogni giorno se poi non emergi niente.

Il sync aggiorna il portage -tree (l'albero del portage) ma non installa niente.

----------

## zar Marco

 *Maxxx wrote:*   

> Non c'è bisogno che fai il sync ogni giorno se poi non emergi niente.
> 
> Il sync aggiorna il portage -tree (l'albero del portage) ma non installa niente.

 

Sì sì so che è da fare solo per poi aggiornare, questo era per spiegare il mio problema

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> Ma per re syncare il portage tree intendi con emerge - -sync? Perché quella è la prima cosa che faccio ad ogni accensione giornaliera

 

Si visto che tu hai kdeconnect-1.0.1 e hai bisogno la versione 1.0.2

----------

## zar Marco

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *zar Marco wrote:*   Ma per re syncare il portage tree intendi con emerge - -sync? Perché quella è la prima cosa che faccio ad ogni accensione giornaliera 
> 
> Si visto che tu hai kdeconnect-1.0.1 e hai bisogno la versione 1.0.2

 

Quindi dovrei provare a forzare un aggiornamento di kdeconnect, magari mettendolo in testing se  on trova  niente. Perché non  ho capito se quel errore mi blocca l'intero aggiornamento del sistema

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> Quindi dovrei provare a forzare un aggiornamento di kdeconnect, magari mettendolo in testing se  on trova  niente. Perché non  ho capito se quel errore mi blocca l'intero aggiornamento del sistema

 

kdeconnect lo devi in ogni caso metterlo in testi non esiste una versione stable. Non so se e l'unico che ti blocca ma per ora portage riporta solo quello come errore

----------

## zar Marco

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *zar Marco wrote:*   Quindi dovrei provare a forzare un aggiornamento di kdeconnect, magari mettendolo in testing se  on trova  niente. Perché non  ho capito se quel errore mi blocca l'intero aggiornamento del sistema 
> 
> kdeconnect lo devi in ogni caso metterlo in testi non esiste una versione stable. Non so se e l'unico che ti blocca ma per ora portage riporta solo quello come errore

 

Per ora sì, proverò a forzare l'aggiornamento

----------

## zar Marco

Ok, niente di fatto. Questo è quello che mi dice per kde connect 

```
gentoo portage # eix kdeconnect

[I] kde-misc/kdeconnect

     Available versions:  

     (4)    ~0.8-r1

     (5)    ~0.9g ~1.0 (~)1.0.1 **9999[1]

       {app aqua debug +handbook +telepathy test wayland L10N="ar bg bs ca cs da de es fi fr gl hu it ja ko lt nl pl pt pt-BR ro ru sk sv tr uk"}

     Installed versions:  1.0.1(5)(11:07:13 28/10/2016)(handbook telepathy -app -debug -test -wayland)

     Homepage:            https://www.kde.org/ https://community.kde.org/KDEConnect

     Description:         Adds communication between KDE and your smartphone

* sec-policy/selinux-kdeconnect

     Available versions:  2.20141203-r10 2.20151208-r1 2.20151208-r2 ~2.20151208-r3 2.20151208-r4 ~2.20151208-r5 ~2.20151208-r6 **9999

     Homepage:            https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Project:SELinux

     Description:         SELinux policy for kdeconnect

[1] "kde" /var/lib/layman/kde

```

non mi da riferimenti ad una veriosne 1.0.2

Allora ho pensato, installo prorpio l'intero DE in test (volevo comunque farlo) ed allora inserisco una stringa in /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords http://pastebin.com/vFzsbjvc do un etc-update poi un emerge -DuN @world  ma si blocca sempre come sopra, se invece do un emerge -av plasma-meta mi da questo 

```

gentoo portage # emerge --autounmask-write plasma-meta && etc-update

 * IMPORTANT: config file '/etc/portage/package.keywords/openssh' needs updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES and CONFIGURATION FILES UPDATE TOOLS

 * sections of the emerge man page to learn how to update config files.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] media-fonts/hack-2.020::gentoo  USE="X" 316 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-plasma/kdecoration-5.8.3:5::gentoo [5.7.5:5::gentoo] USE="-debug {-test}" 35 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-plasma/libkscreen-5.8.3:5/7::gentoo [5.7.5:5/7::gentoo] USE="-debug {-test}" 91 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-plasma/kwallet-pam-5.8.3:5::gentoo [5.7.5:5::gentoo] USE="oldwallet -debug" 18 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-plasma/kwayland-integration-5.8.3:5::gentoo [5.7.5:5::gentoo] USE="-debug" 18 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-plasma/breeze-gtk-5.8.3:5::gentoo [5.7.5:5::gentoo] USE="-debug" 207 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-wallpapers-5.8.3:5::gentoo [5.7.5:5::gentoo] 44842 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-plasma/kwrited-5.8.3:5::gentoo [5.7.5:5::gentoo] USE="-debug" 20 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-plasma/polkit-kde-agent-5.8.3:5::gentoo [5.7.5:5::gentoo] USE="-debug" 40 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-plasma/ksshaskpass-5.8.3:5::gentoo [5.7.5:5::gentoo] USE="-debug" 19 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-plasma/kactivitymanagerd-5.8.3:5::gentoo [5.7.5:5::gentoo] USE="-debug" 81 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-plasma/kde-cli-tools-5.8.3:5::gentoo [5.7.5:5::gentoo] USE="X handbook kdesu -debug {-test}" 475 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-plasma/libksysguard-5.8.3:5::gentoo [5.7.5:5::gentoo] USE="X detailedmemory -debug {-test}" 559 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-plasma/plasma-pa-5.8.3:5::gentoo [5.7.5:5::gentoo] USE="handbook -debug" 68 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-plasma/user-manager-5.8.3:5::gentoo [5.7.5:5::gentoo] USE="-debug" 530 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-plasma/kgamma-5.8.3:5::gentoo [5.7.5:5::gentoo] USE="handbook -debug" 60 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-plasma/breeze-5.8.3:5::gentoo [5.7.5:5::gentoo] USE="-debug -qt4 -wayland" 32498 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-plasma/kscreenlocker-5.8.3:5::gentoo [5.7.5:5::gentoo] USE="pam -debug {-test}" 106 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-plasma/milou-5.8.3:5::gentoo [5.7.5:5::gentoo] USE="-debug" 54 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-plasma/ksysguard-5.8.3:5::gentoo [5.7.5:5::gentoo] USE="handbook -debug -lm_sensors" 477 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-plasma/oxygen-5.8.3:5::gentoo [5.7.5:5::gentoo] USE="-debug -qt4 -wayland" 4354 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-plasma/kde-gtk-config-5.8.3:5::gentoo [5.7.5:5::gentoo] USE="gtk3 -debug {-test}" 147 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-plasma/sddm-kcm-5.8.3:5::gentoo [5.7.5:5::gentoo] USE="-debug" 48 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-plasma/bluedevil-5.8.3:5::gentoo [5.7.5:5::gentoo] USE="-debug" 138 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-plasma/kinfocenter-5.8.3:5::gentoo [5.7.5:5::gentoo] USE="handbook opengl pci -debug -egl -gles2 -ieee1394 -wayland" 1222 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-plasma/kscreen-5.8.3:5::gentoo [5.7.5:5::gentoo] USE="-debug {-test}" 111 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-plasma/kwin-5.8.3:5::gentoo [5.7.5:5::gentoo] USE="handbook -debug -gles2 -multimedia {-test}" 3883 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-plasma/plasma-integration-5.8.3:5::gentoo [5.7.5:5::gentoo] USE="-debug {-test}" 50 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-plasma/systemsettings-5.8.3:5::gentoo [5.7.5:5::gentoo] USE="gtk handbook -classic -debug" 155 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-5.8.3-r3:5::gentoo [5.7.5:5::gentoo] USE="calendar handbook semantic-desktop%* -debug -geolocation -gps (-prison) -qalculate {-test}" 6793 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-plasma/khotkeys-5.8.3:5::gentoo [5.7.5:5::gentoo] USE="handbook -debug" 591 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-plasma/plasma-desktop-5.8.3:5::gentoo [5.7.5:5::gentoo] USE="fontconfig handbook pulseaudio semantic-desktop%* -debug -gtk2 -gtk3 -ibus -legacy-systray (-packagekit) -qt4 -scim {-test}" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev -synaptics" 6225 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-plasma/kdeplasma-addons-5.8.3:5::gentoo [5.7.5:5::gentoo] USE="-debug -share" 2026 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-plasma/powerdevil-5.8.3:5::gentoo [5.7.5:5::gentoo] USE="handbook wireless -debug -systemd" 349 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-plasma/plasma-nm-5.8.3:5::gentoo [5.7.5:5::gentoo] USE="-debug -modemmanager -openconnect -teamd" 630 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-plasma/kmenuedit-5.8.3:5::gentoo [5.7.5:5::gentoo] USE="handbook hotkeys -debug" 638 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.8.3:5::gentoo [5.7.5:5::gentoo] USE="bluetooth display-manager gtk handbook networkmanager pam pulseaudio sddm wallpapers -grub -plymouth -sdk (-mediacenter%)" 0 KiB

Total: 37 packages (36 upgrades, 1 new), Size of downloads: 107855 KiB

The following keyword changes are necessary to proceed:

 (see "package.accept_keywords" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.8.3::gentoo

# required by plasma-meta (argument)

=kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-5.8.3-r3 ~amd64

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.8.3::gentoo

# required by plasma-meta (argument)

=kde-plasma/kmenuedit-5.8.3 ~amd64

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.8.3::gentoo

# required by plasma-meta (argument)

=kde-plasma/breeze-5.8.3 ~amd64

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.8.3::gentoo

# required by plasma-meta (argument)

=kde-plasma/kgamma-5.8.3 ~amd64

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.8.3::gentoo

# required by plasma-meta (argument)

=kde-plasma/kinfocenter-5.8.3 ~amd64

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.8.3::gentoo

# required by plasma-meta (argument)

=kde-plasma/kwayland-integration-5.8.3 ~amd64

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.8.3::gentoo[wallpapers]

# required by plasma-meta (argument)

=kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-wallpapers-5.8.3 ~amd64

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.8.3::gentoo

# required by plasma-meta (argument)

=kde-plasma/oxygen-5.8.3 ~amd64

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.8.3::gentoo[gtk]

# required by plasma-meta (argument)

=kde-plasma/breeze-gtk-5.8.3 ~amd64

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.8.3::gentoo

# required by plasma-meta (argument)

=kde-plasma/kdeplasma-addons-5.8.3 ~amd64

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.8.3::gentoo[pam]

# required by plasma-meta (argument)

=kde-plasma/kwallet-pam-5.8.3 ~amd64

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-5.8.3-r3::gentoo

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-desktop-5.8.3::gentoo

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.8.3::gentoo

# required by plasma-meta (argument)

=kde-plasma/ksysguard-5.8.3 ~amd64

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-5.8.3-r3::gentoo

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-desktop-5.8.3::gentoo

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.8.3::gentoo

# required by plasma-meta (argument)

=kde-plasma/kwin-5.8.3 ~amd64

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.8.3::gentoo

# required by plasma-meta (argument)

=kde-plasma/powerdevil-5.8.3 ~amd64

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.8.3::gentoo

# required by plasma-meta (argument)

=kde-plasma/kscreen-5.8.3 ~amd64

# required by kde-apps/spectacle-16.04.3::gentoo

# required by kde-apps/kdegraphics-meta-16.04.3::gentoo

# required by kde-apps/kde-apps-meta-16.04.3::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=kde-plasma/libkscreen-5.8.3 ~amd64

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.8.3::gentoo

# required by plasma-meta (argument)

=kde-plasma/plasma-integration-5.8.3 ~amd64

# required by kde-frameworks/kactivities-5.26.0::gentoo

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-desktop-5.8.3::gentoo

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.8.3::gentoo

# required by plasma-meta (argument)

=kde-plasma/kactivitymanagerd-5.8.3 ~amd64

# required by kde-plasma/kwin-5.8.3::gentoo

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-desktop-5.8.3::gentoo

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.8.3::gentoo

# required by plasma-meta (argument)

=kde-plasma/kscreenlocker-5.8.3 ~amd64

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.8.3::gentoo

# required by plasma-meta (argument)

=kde-plasma/kwrited-5.8.3 ~amd64

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.8.3::gentoo[pulseaudio]

# required by plasma-meta (argument)

=kde-plasma/plasma-pa-5.8.3 ~amd64

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-desktop-5.8.3::gentoo

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.8.3::gentoo

# required by plasma-meta (argument)

=kde-plasma/kde-cli-tools-5.8.3 ~amd64

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.8.3::gentoo

# required by plasma-meta (argument)

=kde-plasma/libksysguard-5.8.3 ~amd64

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.8.3::gentoo

# required by plasma-meta (argument)

=kde-plasma/polkit-kde-agent-5.8.3 ~amd64

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.8.3::gentoo[display-manager,sddm]

# required by plasma-meta (argument)

=kde-plasma/sddm-kcm-5.8.3 ~amd64

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.8.3::gentoo

# required by plasma-meta (argument)

=kde-plasma/milou-5.8.3 ~amd64

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.8.3::gentoo[bluetooth]

# required by plasma-meta (argument)

=kde-plasma/bluedevil-5.8.3 ~amd64

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.8.3::gentoo

# required by plasma-meta (argument)

=kde-plasma/plasma-desktop-5.8.3 ~amd64

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.8.3::gentoo

# required by plasma-meta (argument)

=kde-plasma/systemsettings-5.8.3 ~amd64

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.8.3::gentoo

# required by plasma-meta (argument)

=kde-plasma/user-manager-5.8.3 ~amd64

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.8.3::gentoo

# required by plasma-meta (argument)

=kde-plasma/khotkeys-5.8.3 ~amd64

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.8.3::gentoo[gtk]

# required by plasma-meta (argument)

=kde-plasma/kde-gtk-config-5.8.3 ~amd64

# required by kde-apps/solid-runtime-16.04.3::gentoo[networkmanager]

# required by kde-apps/kdebase-runtime-meta-16.04.3::gentoo

# required by kde-apps/kdecore-meta-16.04.3::gentoo[-minimal]

# required by kde-apps/kde-apps-meta-16.04.3::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=kde-plasma/plasma-nm-5.8.3 ~amd64

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.8.3::gentoo

# required by plasma-meta (argument)

=kde-plasma/ksshaskpass-5.8.3 ~amd64

# required by kde-plasma/oxygen-5.8.3::gentoo

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-desktop-5.8.3::gentoo

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.8.3::gentoo

# required by plasma-meta (argument)

=kde-plasma/kdecoration-5.8.3 ~amd64

Would you like to add these changes to your config files? [Yes/No] y

Autounmask changes successfully written.

 * IMPORTANT: 2 config files in '/etc/portage' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES and CONFIGURATION FILES UPDATE TOOLS

 * sections of the emerge man page to learn how to update config files.

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prima di installare plasma in testing, hai dato un eix-update dopo emerge --sync?

Dovrebbe esiste solo kdeconnect-1.0.2 nel portage tree ufficiale (vedi ]qui)

----------

## zar Marco

No sinceramente non avevo provato a dare eix-update. Appena posso provo. Per ora però come si vede da quello che ho postato prima per ora ho solo la 1.0.1, proverò.

Comunque mi piacerebbe provare a passare a kde in testing anche per provare come funziona il passaggio da un pacchetto stabile al testing   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> No sinceramente non avevo provato a dare eix-update. Appena posso provo. Per ora però come si vede da quello che ho postato prima per ora ho solo la 1.0.1, proverò.

 

Si perche' eix viene indicizzato a parte quindo ad ogni emerge --sync devi fare un eix-update se no ti fa vedere solo i pacchetti vecchi.

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> Comunque mi piacerebbe provare a passare a kde in testing anche per provare come funziona il passaggio da un pacchetto stabile al testing  

 

Io ho sia kde-freamework che plasma-meta in testing e non ho nessun problema   :Very Happy: 

----------

## zar Marco

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *zar Marco wrote:*   No sinceramente non avevo provato a dare eix-update. Appena posso provo. Per ora però come si vede da quello che ho postato prima per ora ho solo la 1.0.1, proverò. 
> 
> Si perche' eix viene indicizzato a parte quindo ad ogni emerge --sync devi fare un eix-update se no ti fa vedere solo i pacchetti vecchi.
> 
>  *zar Marco wrote:*   Comunque mi piacerebbe provare a passare a kde in testing anche per provare come funziona il passaggio da un pacchetto stabile al testing   
> ...

 

OK allora proverò a re-syncare eix, ma secondo te come mai, una volta dato etc-update dopo aver inserito kde in testing mi da tutti quegli errori senza partire la riemersione di kde? Sarebbe meglio farglielo fare da tty?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> OK allora proverò a re-syncare eix, ma secondo te come mai, una volta dato etc-update dopo aver inserito kde in testing mi da tutti quegli errori senza partire la riemersione di kde? Sarebbe meglio farglielo fare da tty?

 

Quali errori? Scusa io stavo parlando solo per kdeconnect.

----------

## zar Marco

[quote="fedeliallalinea"] *zar Marco wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quali errori? Scusa io stavo parlando solo per kdeconnect.

 

Per kdeconnect proverò eix-update. 

Ma se io modifico un /etc /portage /package.accept.keywords e poi do un etc-update dovrebbe prendermi la modifica giusto?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> Ma se io modifico un /etc /portage /package.accept.keywords e poi do un etc-update dovrebbe prendermi la modifica giusto?

 

Devi farlo prima di lanciare l'emerge se lo fai a mano, oppure accetti l'autounmask e poi dai un etc-update

----------

## zar Marco

Premetto che questo è un errore proprio concettuale, io ho installato plasma-meta, per usare la versione testing devo mettere in accept keywords plasma-meta ~amd64 oppure ogni singolo pacchetto?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> Premetto che questo è un errore proprio concettuale, io ho installato plasma-meta, per usare la versione testing devo mettere in accept keywords plasma-meta ~amd64 oppure ogni singolo pacchetto?

 

Se metti solo plasma-meta poi portage ti chiedera' di mettere tutti gli altri. I pacchetti meta sono solo dei container che contengono la lista di tutti i pacchetti da installare.

----------

## zar Marco

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *zar Marco wrote:*   Premetto che questo è un errore proprio concettuale, io ho installato plasma-meta, per usare la versione testing devo mettere in accept keywords plasma-meta ~amd64 oppure ogni singolo pacchetto? 
> 
> Se metti solo plasma-meta poi portage ti chiedera' di mettere tutti gli altri. I pacchetti meta sono solo dei container che contengono la lista di tutti i pacchetti da installare.

 

Ah ok allora ho capito il problema, a questo punto mi conviene mettere ogni singolo pacchetto tra i 38 che mi segna in package.accept.keywords, ora ho capito. Pensavo bastasse mettere il meta, per cui è normale che mi segni tutti i pacchetti (intendo rispetto alla schermata postata qualche post fa)

----------

## sabayonino

--autounmask-write

se vuoi evitare di inserirli manualmente.

```
# man emerge

--autounmask-write [ y | n ]

              If --autounmask is enabled, changes are written to config files, respecting CONFIG_PROTECT and --ask.  If the corresponding package.* is a file, the changes are appended to it, if it

              is a directory, changes are written to the lexicographically last file. This way it is always ensured that the new changes take precedence over existing changes. This option is auto‐

              matically enabled with --ask.

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> Pensavo bastasse mettere il meta, per cui è normale che mi segni tutti i pacchetti (intendo rispetto alla schermata postata qualche post fa)

 

Esattamente. Poi puoi fare come dice sabayonino

----------

## zar Marco

Eh ma Autounmask-write l'ho dato prima Ma questo era il risultato 

```
gentoo portage # emerge --autounmask-write plasma-meta && etc-update

 * IMPORTANT: config file '/etc/portage/package.keywords/openssh' needs updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES and CONFIGURATION FILES UPDATE TOOLS

 * sections of the emerge man page to learn how to update config files.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] media-fonts/hack-2.020::gentoo  USE="X" 316 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-plasma/kdecoration-5.8.3:5::gentoo [5.7.5:5::gentoo] USE="-debug {-test}" 35 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-plasma/libkscreen-5.8.3:5/7::gentoo [5.7.5:5/7::gentoo] USE="-debug {-test}" 91 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-plasma/kwallet-pam-5.8.3:5::gentoo [5.7.5:5::gentoo] USE="oldwallet -debug" 18 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-plasma/kwayland-integration-5.8.3:5::gentoo [5.7.5:5::gentoo] USE="-debug" 18 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-plasma/breeze-gtk-5.8.3:5::gentoo [5.7.5:5::gentoo] USE="-debug" 207 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-wallpapers-5.8.3:5::gentoo [5.7.5:5::gentoo] 44842 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-plasma/kwrited-5.8.3:5::gentoo [5.7.5:5::gentoo] USE="-debug" 20 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-plasma/polkit-kde-agent-5.8.3:5::gentoo [5.7.5:5::gentoo] USE="-debug" 40 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-plasma/ksshaskpass-5.8.3:5::gentoo [5.7.5:5::gentoo] USE="-debug" 19 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-plasma/kactivitymanagerd-5.8.3:5::gentoo [5.7.5:5::gentoo] USE="-debug" 81 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-plasma/kde-cli-tools-5.8.3:5::gentoo [5.7.5:5::gentoo] USE="X handbook kdesu -debug {-test}" 475 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-plasma/libksysguard-5.8.3:5::gentoo [5.7.5:5::gentoo] USE="X detailedmemory -debug {-test}" 559 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-plasma/plasma-pa-5.8.3:5::gentoo [5.7.5:5::gentoo] USE="handbook -debug" 68 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-plasma/user-manager-5.8.3:5::gentoo [5.7.5:5::gentoo] USE="-debug" 530 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-plasma/kgamma-5.8.3:5::gentoo [5.7.5:5::gentoo] USE="handbook -debug" 60 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-plasma/breeze-5.8.3:5::gentoo [5.7.5:5::gentoo] USE="-debug -qt4 -wayland" 32498 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-plasma/kscreenlocker-5.8.3:5::gentoo [5.7.5:5::gentoo] USE="pam -debug {-test}" 106 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-plasma/milou-5.8.3:5::gentoo [5.7.5:5::gentoo] USE="-debug" 54 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-plasma/ksysguard-5.8.3:5::gentoo [5.7.5:5::gentoo] USE="handbook -debug -lm_sensors" 477 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-plasma/oxygen-5.8.3:5::gentoo [5.7.5:5::gentoo] USE="-debug -qt4 -wayland" 4354 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-plasma/kde-gtk-config-5.8.3:5::gentoo [5.7.5:5::gentoo] USE="gtk3 -debug {-test}" 147 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-plasma/sddm-kcm-5.8.3:5::gentoo [5.7.5:5::gentoo] USE="-debug" 48 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-plasma/bluedevil-5.8.3:5::gentoo [5.7.5:5::gentoo] USE="-debug" 138 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-plasma/kinfocenter-5.8.3:5::gentoo [5.7.5:5::gentoo] USE="handbook opengl pci -debug -egl -gles2 -ieee1394 -wayland" 1222 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-plasma/kscreen-5.8.3:5::gentoo [5.7.5:5::gentoo] USE="-debug {-test}" 111 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-plasma/kwin-5.8.3:5::gentoo [5.7.5:5::gentoo] USE="handbook -debug -gles2 -multimedia {-test}" 3883 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-plasma/plasma-integration-5.8.3:5::gentoo [5.7.5:5::gentoo] USE="-debug {-test}" 50 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-plasma/systemsettings-5.8.3:5::gentoo [5.7.5:5::gentoo] USE="gtk handbook -classic -debug" 155 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-5.8.3-r3:5::gentoo [5.7.5:5::gentoo] USE="calendar handbook semantic-desktop%* -debug -geolocation -gps (-prison) -qalculate {-test}" 6793 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-plasma/khotkeys-5.8.3:5::gentoo [5.7.5:5::gentoo] USE="handbook -debug" 591 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-plasma/plasma-desktop-5.8.3:5::gentoo [5.7.5:5::gentoo] USE="fontconfig handbook pulseaudio semantic-desktop%* -debug -gtk2 -gtk3 -ibus -legacy-systray (-packagekit) -qt4 -scim {-test}" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev -synaptics" 6225 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-plasma/kdeplasma-addons-5.8.3:5::gentoo [5.7.5:5::gentoo] USE="-debug -share" 2026 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-plasma/powerdevil-5.8.3:5::gentoo [5.7.5:5::gentoo] USE="handbook wireless -debug -systemd" 349 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-plasma/plasma-nm-5.8.3:5::gentoo [5.7.5:5::gentoo] USE="-debug -modemmanager -openconnect -teamd" 630 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-plasma/kmenuedit-5.8.3:5::gentoo [5.7.5:5::gentoo] USE="handbook hotkeys -debug" 638 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.8.3:5::gentoo [5.7.5:5::gentoo] USE="bluetooth display-manager gtk handbook networkmanager pam pulseaudio sddm wallpapers -grub -plymouth -sdk (-mediacenter%)" 0 KiB

Total: 37 packages (36 upgrades, 1 new), Size of downloads: 107855 KiB

The following keyword changes are necessary to proceed:

 (see "package.accept_keywords" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.8.3::gentoo

# required by plasma-meta (argument)

=kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-5.8.3-r3 ~amd64

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.8.3::gentoo

# required by plasma-meta (argument)

=kde-plasma/kmenuedit-5.8.3 ~amd64

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.8.3::gentoo

# required by plasma-meta (argument)

=kde-plasma/breeze-5.8.3 ~amd64

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.8.3::gentoo

# required by plasma-meta (argument)

=kde-plasma/kgamma-5.8.3 ~amd64

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.8.3::gentoo

# required by plasma-meta (argument)

=kde-plasma/kinfocenter-5.8.3 ~amd64

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.8.3::gentoo

# required by plasma-meta (argument)

=kde-plasma/kwayland-integration-5.8.3 ~amd64

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.8.3::gentoo[wallpapers]

# required by plasma-meta (argument)

=kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-wallpapers-5.8.3 ~amd64

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.8.3::gentoo

# required by plasma-meta (argument)

=kde-plasma/oxygen-5.8.3 ~amd64

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.8.3::gentoo[gtk]

# required by plasma-meta (argument)

=kde-plasma/breeze-gtk-5.8.3 ~amd64

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.8.3::gentoo

# required by plasma-meta (argument)

=kde-plasma/kdeplasma-addons-5.8.3 ~amd64

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.8.3::gentoo[pam]

# required by plasma-meta (argument)

=kde-plasma/kwallet-pam-5.8.3 ~amd64

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-5.8.3-r3::gentoo

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-desktop-5.8.3::gentoo

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.8.3::gentoo

# required by plasma-meta (argument)

=kde-plasma/ksysguard-5.8.3 ~amd64

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-5.8.3-r3::gentoo

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-desktop-5.8.3::gentoo

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.8.3::gentoo

# required by plasma-meta (argument)

=kde-plasma/kwin-5.8.3 ~amd64

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.8.3::gentoo

# required by plasma-meta (argument)

=kde-plasma/powerdevil-5.8.3 ~amd64

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.8.3::gentoo

# required by plasma-meta (argument)

=kde-plasma/kscreen-5.8.3 ~amd64

# required by kde-apps/spectacle-16.04.3::gentoo

# required by kde-apps/kdegraphics-meta-16.04.3::gentoo

# required by kde-apps/kde-apps-meta-16.04.3::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=kde-plasma/libkscreen-5.8.3 ~amd64

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.8.3::gentoo

# required by plasma-meta (argument)

=kde-plasma/plasma-integration-5.8.3 ~amd64

# required by kde-frameworks/kactivities-5.26.0::gentoo

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-desktop-5.8.3::gentoo

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.8.3::gentoo

# required by plasma-meta (argument)

=kde-plasma/kactivitymanagerd-5.8.3 ~amd64

# required by kde-plasma/kwin-5.8.3::gentoo

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-desktop-5.8.3::gentoo

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.8.3::gentoo

# required by plasma-meta (argument)

=kde-plasma/kscreenlocker-5.8.3 ~amd64

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.8.3::gentoo

# required by plasma-meta (argument)

=kde-plasma/kwrited-5.8.3 ~amd64

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.8.3::gentoo[pulseaudio]

# required by plasma-meta (argument)

=kde-plasma/plasma-pa-5.8.3 ~amd64

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-desktop-5.8.3::gentoo

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.8.3::gentoo

# required by plasma-meta (argument)

=kde-plasma/kde-cli-tools-5.8.3 ~amd64

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.8.3::gentoo

# required by plasma-meta (argument)

=kde-plasma/libksysguard-5.8.3 ~amd64

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.8.3::gentoo

# required by plasma-meta (argument)

=kde-plasma/polkit-kde-agent-5.8.3 ~amd64

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.8.3::gentoo[display-manager,sddm]

# required by plasma-meta (argument)

=kde-plasma/sddm-kcm-5.8.3 ~amd64

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.8.3::gentoo

# required by plasma-meta (argument)

=kde-plasma/milou-5.8.3 ~amd64

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.8.3::gentoo[bluetooth]

# required by plasma-meta (argument)

=kde-plasma/bluedevil-5.8.3 ~amd64

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.8.3::gentoo

# required by plasma-meta (argument)

=kde-plasma/plasma-desktop-5.8.3 ~amd64

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.8.3::gentoo

# required by plasma-meta (argument)

=kde-plasma/systemsettings-5.8.3 ~amd64

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.8.3::gentoo

# required by plasma-meta (argument)

=kde-plasma/user-manager-5.8.3 ~amd64

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.8.3::gentoo

# required by plasma-meta (argument)

=kde-plasma/khotkeys-5.8.3 ~amd64

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.8.3::gentoo[gtk]

# required by plasma-meta (argument)

=kde-plasma/kde-gtk-config-5.8.3 ~amd64

# required by kde-apps/solid-runtime-16.04.3::gentoo[networkmanager]

# required by kde-apps/kdebase-runtime-meta-16.04.3::gentoo

# required by kde-apps/kdecore-meta-16.04.3::gentoo[-minimal]

# required by kde-apps/kde-apps-meta-16.04.3::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=kde-plasma/plasma-nm-5.8.3 ~amd64

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.8.3::gentoo

# required by plasma-meta (argument)

=kde-plasma/ksshaskpass-5.8.3 ~amd64

# required by kde-plasma/oxygen-5.8.3::gentoo

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-desktop-5.8.3::gentoo

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.8.3::gentoo

# required by plasma-meta (argument)

=kde-plasma/kdecoration-5.8.3 ~amd64

Would you like to add these changes to your config files? [Yes/No] y

Autounmask changes successfully written.

 * IMPORTANT: 2 config files in '/etc/portage' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES and CONFIGURATION FILES UPDATE TOOLS

 * sections of the emerge man page to learn how to update config files.

```

Quindi a meno che non abbia sbagliato qualcosa di grosso cosi nin mi ha funzionato

Proverò manualmente

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Autounmask changes successfully written.
> 
> ...

 

Si funziona devi giusto lanciare il comando etc-update per confermare o meno la proposta che ti fa portage.

----------

## zar Marco

Questa cosa mi sfugge, ma se io lancio emerge - - autounmask-write kde-metà && etc-update non è il comando giusto?

Mi spiace rompere ma sto cercando di capire   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Non penso che puoi lanciarlo cosi', comunque quando portage ti da un messaggio simile a questo

```
 * IMPORTANT: 2 config files in '/etc/portage' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES and CONFIGURATION FILES UPDATE TOOLS

 * sections of the emerge man page to learn how to update config files. 
```

e' perche' devi lanciare etc-update.

Io lo faccio sempre manualmente anche perche' dopo un aggiornamento potrebbe proporti un cambio a un file di configurazione sovrascrivendo le tue impostazioni

----------

## zar Marco

Ok, proverò a lanciarlo prima

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> Ok, proverò a lanciarlo prima

 

No lo devi lanciare dopo emerge --autounmask-write plasma-meta e poi lanciare di nuovo emerge

----------

## sabayonino

c'è pure scritto

```
 * IMPORTANT: 2 config files in '/etc/portage' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES and CONFIGURATION FILES UPDATE TOOLS

 * sections of the emerge man page to learn how to update config files. 
```

conferma con

```
# etc-update
```

dai un -5 (per svrascrivere il file proposto)

e poi riesegui l'emerge del pacchetto

----------

## Maxxx

Io do sempre -3... in realtà non ho capito cosa cambia tra -3 e -5, ovvero "non utilizzare 'mv -i'"... forse significa che -3 salva i vecchi file di configurazione?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Maxxx wrote:*   

> ... forse significa che -3 salva i vecchi file di configurazione?

 

No semplicemente -3 sovrascrive il file senza chiedere nulla mentre -5 ti chide se vuoi sovrascrivere.

----------

## Maxxx

Ah, ok

----------

## zar Marco

OK dato eix-update e poi etc-update ed il problema di kdeconnect è stato risolto, ed ora sta pure emergendo kde in ~amd64

----------

## zar Marco

Continuo questo mio thread, visto che rimango nubbio. 

Una curiosità che mi sto ponendo è:

Se io ho un pacchetto che mi va blocco, bloccando l'intero aggiornamento, io posso far ignorare a portage questo pacchetto e continuare con l'aggiornamento?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@zar Marco: scusate a tutti se insisto, ma nuovo problema nuovo thread. Questo per far si che se qualcuno ha lo stesso dubbio/problema possa trovarlo senza dove farsi passare "ennemila" post   :Very Happy:  .

Quindi apri un nuovo thread per favore

----------

## zar Marco

Hai ragione, apro un nuovo thread, non ci avevo pensato

----------

